
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (January 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
viralpoetry
Location: Bratislava, Slovakia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Reverse engineering - Ida, OllyDbg, Wireshark, Oracle
Virtualbox, VMware, Subgraph Vega, Metaspolit, Git, GnuPG, Snort IPS, browser
extension development (Chrome)

Résumé/CV: see linkedin, or request by email

Email: petergasper@viralpoetry.org

I can brainstorm an attack on your organization, and help you improve
security. I can be part of a Tiger/Red team. I am able to audit, improve or
design you key management within an organization. I know how Hardware Secure
Modules (HSM) works. I can design and implement custom secure communication
channel using open source implementations of ECDH, RSA, XSALSA, however. I can
test an existing crypto implementation against test vectors, or find some
obvious bugs in high level design. I can reverse engineer not so sophisticated
malware found on your secretary's laptop, and even develop disinfection
scripts. I am watching trends in cybercrime, malware and cryptography. I read
scientific publications, blogs, news. I like to write my thoughts,
occasionally I even publish something.

If you need infosec guy (or writer) in your remote team, please contact me.

[https://github.com/viralpoetry](https://github.com/viralpoetry)
[https://](https://) sk .linkedin.com/in/gasperpeter

------
kchauhan
Location: Gujarat, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Classic ASP, JavaScript, jQuery

Résumé/CV: chauhankiran.github.io

Email: kiranchauhan68@gmail.com

------
jciochon
Late to the party but here goes:

Location: South Bay Area, CA

Remote: Willing, but would prefer in-office for collaboration & learning
opportunities.

Willing to relocate: Within the South Bay, excluding SF.

Technologies: I use Python for most personal projects, and scripting things at
work. We use a hybrid Agile/Scrum for a small team of < 5\. Have been learning
C/C++ on and off for some time. Exposure and bits of work done in an ecosystem
of Java, Gradle, JFrog, Jenkins, mostly maintenance work and bug
fixes/troubleshooting.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jciochon](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jciochon)
[https://github.com/jciochon](https://github.com/jciochon)

Email: ciochon.josh@gmail.com

I graduated as a Computer Science major and got into a Support Engineering
role at an enterprise communications company. I have been working on their
data engineering stack as a second role, bringing it up to date and improving
stability. Looking to transition to a full time engineering role, and gain
some expertise on the server side. Would love a chance to dig deep into unix
and C/C++ stacks. Long term interest in Machine Learning, Programming
Languages, Computational Science, and Mathematical/Statistical models.

------
sanzen
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes, or onsite if local.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SASS, JavaScript, React, Python, PHP, Node/NPM,
git, SQL, Jira, Agile/Kanban

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesagill](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesagill),
[http://github.com/thinkhuman](http://github.com/thinkhuman)

Email: dokusan@hushmail.com

Self-motivated developer with a diverse background in software development,
usability and technical writing. Firm believer in constant learning and growth
and helping others. I've worked closely with diverse teams distributed around
the world.

Looking to join a supportive, collaborative team. I genuinely love creating
tools that help people solve problems and improve their lives, and I take
pride in doing good work.

------
matthewrice
Location: Greenville, SC

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Yes, as far west as the North Dakota to Texas line.

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, Bootstrap, JavaScript, jQuery, Handlebars,
Backbone, React.js, Git, GitHub, npm, Bower, and Yeoman.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.matthewrice.io](http://www.matthewrice.io),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewrice-
developer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewrice-developer),
[https://www.jrdevjobs.com/profiles/matthewrice](https://www.jrdevjobs.com/profiles/matthewrice)

Email: developer@matthewrice.io

Hi! My name is Matthew Rice. I'm a graduate from The Iron Yard's Front End
Engineering program in Greenville, SC. I’m looking for a full-time, junior-
level, Front End Developer position at a digital agency or marketing firm
where collaborative teamwork, mentorship, hard work, mutual respect, and
creativity are valued. My experience building responsive websites as well as
my ability to bring design comps to life make me a valuable asset. Above all
else, I am teachable. The most important thing I learned at The Iron Yard is
the importance of being a persistent, lifelong learner.

------
ari_codes
Location: Houston, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES (wanting to relocate to Northeastern USA if
opportunity permits)

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, Bootstrap, Javascript, Jquery, React.js, Git,
Github, npm, Jira, NodeJs, Express, PHP/Zend2 Framework, SQL/MySql, Adobe
Photoshop/Illustrator

Résumé/CV: [http://ariquinones.com/](http://ariquinones.com/)

Email: ari.codes@gmail.com

I’m a designer turned programmer with UI/UX experience. I can build
applications and websites from concept to deployment. From UX research to UI
Design all the way to coding an application is what I love to do

------
buf
Location: USA

Remote: Yes, but can do in-office if I live near you. I've done both remote
and in-office for years.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Most recently rails/react. Everything from setting up servers to
writing css. Have also built several iOS apps in the past and maintained an
android app. Have also done python/django. Not opposed to anything.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bufordtaylor](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bufordtaylor)
tl;dr I was the 3rd engineer at Eventbrite, then I was CTO 2 times for a
couple series-A startups, and I founded my own company which went through
Techstars.

Position: Happy to start as a normal engineer. Would want to work into
engineering management.

Email: buford@castingcall.club

After my last CTO role, I was so burnt out of working the 12 hour days that I
took a long leave in Europe to visit family. I'll be moving back to the States
in April. I do not currently have a choice city to move to. I spend 7 years in
SF (most of which building Eventbrite), but with the recent insane real estate
prices, I'm hesitant to move back.

Here's some good reading material on how passionate I am about work:
[https://medium.com/@buf/how-will-you-spend-your-11-years-
cd6...](https://medium.com/@buf/how-will-you-spend-your-11-years-
cd650c4a9311#.s501u49rw)

------
mrkipling
Location: Bristol, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web dev, frontend, HTML, CSS, JS, JavaScript, ES6, React, Flux

Résumé/CV: [http://www.bradabrahams.co.uk/](http://www.bradabrahams.co.uk/)

Email: bradley.1984@googlemail.com

Hello! I'm Brad, and I'm a Bristol (UK) based frontend web developer with over
10 years of professional experience. I am currently working on a freelance /
contract basis but am open to full-time employment if the right role comes
along. I am also open to remote work.

My specialities lie in the frontend: building responsive, accessible
interfaces using modern tools such as Gulp, SASS, React, Redux... the list
could go on. I'm a Linux developer with a great knowledge of Git, a keen user
of and contributor to open-source software, and have experience in both agency
and agile startup environments.

Please check out my portfolio and CV on my website listed above, and if you
think I could help, please don't hesitate to get in touch.

------
bryton
Location: SF, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data science (ML, deep learning, regressions, recommender
systems, etc), app / web development (Node.js / Ember.js, Python, C++/Java,
etc - see below for more info), database development (Mongo, SQL, etc)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brytonshang](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brytonshang)

Email: bryton@tablelayer.com

I am open to contract work in data science and app / web development. I know
how to build data-driven systems.

Graduated #1 in financial engineering from Princeton, 5+ years of experience
building and hacking systems from 0, started and built multiple VC-backed
companies. Experience in building data science models and data driven systems
in various industries, from finance (high frequency trading), to retail /
e-commerce, biotech, and data management.

Development/hacking experience in C++ STL/Boost/Qt/Qwt, Python, Java, C#, R,
MatLab, Awk/Bash, SQL, ODBC, JNI, TCP/IP, MongoDB, Django, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Node.js, Ember.js, Elasticsearch, JQuery, D3, Bootstrap, AJAX,
Unix, EC2, Eclipse, Visual Studio, Vi/Emacs, WinForms, Git, Hadoop, Condor,
Caffe, Keras. Familiarity with Ruby on Rails and Backbone.js. Aware of
Angular.js, Hive, Pig, Flume, Avro, Solr, Redis. Specific experience with
pandas and scikit-learn. Domain experience in Machine Learning, Algorithms,
Statistics, Time Series/Econometric Modeling, Quantitative Analytics, and some
Bayesian Statistics.

------
slgraff
Location: Durham, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, AVFoundation, CoreData, JSON,
GitHub

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/slgraff/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/slgraff/)

Email: slgraff@gmail.com

Hi I'm Steve Graff. I'm currently performing freelance development of a custom
camera app for a client. App is used by veterinarian in combination with
medial otoscope when performing examinations of animals. Using AVFoundation in
iOS app, allows for zoom and pan of video preview, manual adjustment of
brightness and focus, record pictures and videos. Learning Android as well to
create Android version of app. Graduate of The Iron Yard iOS Mobile
Engineering in Raleigh, NC in 2016. Looking for a junior mobile development
position.

------
PersonalOps
Location: Indianapolis, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, DevOps, Cucumber, RSpec, Chef, Docker, JavaScript,
AngularJS, Backbone, Git, Linux system administration, PHP, Python, Crystal

Résumé: [https://www.thelonelyghost.com/](https://www.thelonelyghost.com/)

Email: employment+hn2017@thelonelyghost.com

Currently open to full time and contract work. I am proficient in all layers
of modern web development, from fine-tuning the semantic nature of HTML markup
with microformat2 classes and deciding when to build a SPA versus a static
website, all the way to changing server-side code and observing actual
perceived performance for the average user. I've worked heavily in the DevOps
sector recently, and I am the type to automate my daily life every chance I
get.

[https://gitlab.com/thelonelyghost](https://gitlab.com/thelonelyghost)

[https://github.com/thelonelyghost](https://github.com/thelonelyghost)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidpaulalexander](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidpaulalexander)

[https://www.thelonelyghost.com/](https://www.thelonelyghost.com/)

------
weehlyn
Location: Russia (but have valid H1B working visa and 3 years of USA work exp)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: Java, Android, iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsWGNaZjRra2dlbVE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsWGNaZjRra2dlbVE/view?usp=sharing)

Email:lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +6 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 7 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). I have H1B wirking visa valid for next 3 years. My current location is
Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big passion and im very goal-
orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled! Please see attached
resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you back soon. My skype
ID is: weehlyn.

------
elbaumpj
Location: Greenville, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-End: HTML, CSS, JS, ES6, React, Backbone, SASS, Bootstrap,
jQuery. Also: Python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/peter-
elbaum-86265554](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peter-elbaum-86265554)
[http://peterelbaum.com](http://peterelbaum.com)

Email: elbaumpj@gmail.com

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (in any case standard office work is not
considered)

Technologies: web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and
related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software
development with use of C++/Java and related stuff.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf) , [http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
Xcelerate
* Location: Atlanta, GA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Skills: Research level machine learning, non-convex and global optimization, pattern recognition, quantum chemistry, molecular dynamics, signal processing and reconstruction

* Technologies: Julia, Python, C, C++, Assembly, JavaScript, Node.js, SQL, MATLAB, Mathematica, Git, HTML, CSS, Google Cloud Compute, Titan supercomputer, Intel Xeon Phi, Nvidia CUDA

* Résumé/CV: [https://nickmcnutt.com/#resume](https://nickmcnutt.com/#resume) (Still under development, but functional. Suggestions are welcome.)

* Email: nick@utk.edu

I just finished my PhD and completed an interdisciplinary graduate minor in
computational science. The degree is in chemical engineering, but all of my
research is computational and much closer to computer science than chemical
engineering. My work focuses on the use of machine learning to analyze quantum
chemical systems.

I have 14 years of programming experience and 4 years of HPC experience.
Ideally, I am looking for a research position in artificial intelligence
(machine learning) or quantum computing, although any work that involves
computational modeling, applied machine learning, biotech (e.g., drug design
using quantum chemistry), data science, or optimization would interest me as
well.

------
nubcakes
Location: NJ, US Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes within the US
Technologies: Python, Java, C++, PSPICE, Matlab, Assembly, MCUs, 3D printing,
AutoCAD Resume:
[https://quickbrownfox319.github.io/assets/DanielChen_Resume....](https://quickbrownfox319.github.io/assets/DanielChen_Resume.pdf)
Email: dchen319 [at] gmail [dot] com

Hello! Junior electrical and computer engineering major looking for a summer
internship. Also interested in software/programming positions as well! Looking
to gain practical experience as well as contribute my skills and ideas to the
company. Please check out my resume and links within and send me any questions
you may have!

------
yuliamasakova

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Negotiable
      Technologies: DevOps, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Symfony, Python, Django, react, Angular, MeteorJS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/syylwc7i3wz232e/2017_cv_Julia.doc?dl=0
      Email: yuliamasakovaweb@protonmail.ch
    

Hello. I am Yulia, Senior Software Architect from Russia with a deep insight
into Webdev and DevOps niches. I have reasonable background (7 years) working
in development and development management roles. I am looking for remote
opportunities, both full-time and half-time. Immediate or further relocation
is negotiable. Please contact me via email or contact details you can find in
my CV.

------
jdkhgaljsdglkj

      Location: Charleston, SC, US
    
      Remote: Sure.
    
      Willing to relocate: Sure.
    
      Technologies: JS (ES6 preferred), React, Backbone, SASS, LESS, also like machine learning and VR.
      Willing to learn (almost) anything.
    
      Résumé/CV: www.github.com/jordanledford
    
      Email: heyHN@jordanledford.com

------
rpbertp13
Location: NYC or remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Node, React, Scala, Erlang, Elixir,
Octave (Matlab), Haskell, Go, Docker

Resume: See below

Email: roberto@astor.place

Currently open to contract work. I have 7+ years of experience shipping
complex web applications for startups and established companies. I'm
proficient in all layers of modern web application development, from CSS and
Javascript to database architecture, query optimization and deployment
infrastructure.

I was previously Head of Engineering at a YC and venture backed startup, and
currently run a development consultancy based in NYC. I studied Physics and
Philosophy at Yale and did graduate work on Applied Math at NYU.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertothais](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertothais)

[https://github.com/rthais](https://github.com/rthais)

[https://astor.place](https://astor.place)

------
bom-d-van
Location: Shanghai, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, C, Bash, Js, Ruby, Rails, Python, ElasticSearch, etc

Email: bom.d.van@gmail.com

Résumé/CV: summary bellow, more via email.

Graduate of HuiZhou University, majored in Network Engineering with a Bachelor
of Science. Three and a half years of Go web application development, three
years of Ruby on Rails experiences.

* [Harp]([https://github.com/bom-d-van/harp](https://github.com/bom-d-van/harp)): A Go application deployment tool.

* [binpacking]([https://github.com/bom-d-van/binpacking](https://github.com/bom-d-van/binpacking)): A Golang 3D Bin Packing Implementation

* [AssetTube]([https://github.com/theplant/assettube](https://github.com/theplant/assettube)): A tool fingerprinting and serving asset files for Go Web applications.

* [CHTTP]([https://github.com/bom-d-van/chttp](https://github.com/bom-d-van/chttp)): A stupid and incomplete http/http2 C implementation, built for learning C.

* [Pak]([https://github.com/theplant/pak](https://github.com/theplant/pak)): A Go package version management tool.

------
tannerbaldus
Location: Portland, Oregon US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, internationally as well.

Technologies: Python, Django, Node.js, Ruby, AWS, Postgres, Neo4j, Selenium,
Redis

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tannerbaldus](https://linkedin.com/in/tannerbaldus)

Email: me at tannerbaldus dot com

Seeking: A new position where I can continue to grow as an engineer. My
primary language atm is python, at my last job I worked on a Python/Django
stack to launch BMW Reachnow a free floating car share:
[http://www.bmwcarsharing.com/](http://www.bmwcarsharing.com/). I've also
picked up node and ruby for some side projects. Such as [https://mma-
math.com/](https://mma-math.com/) which I did with node and neo4j. I'm of
course, am not married to any tech stack. I view being a developer as an
exercise in constantly learning and I'm willing to pick up whatever new tech
to work on cool problems with a fun team.

------
twobuckchuck
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, MySQL, RabbitMQ, SOA, Javascript, iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/charleswangsf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/charleswangsf)

Email: charleswang3@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/@twobuckchuck](https://medium.com/@twobuckchuck)

Looking for a full-time position. Primarily a backend engineer, but willing to
work fullstack. I'm a language agnostic software engineer, and willing to
explore other tech stacks. I've spent the past 6 years doing Ruby on Rails.
Lately, I have been working with Node/React and serverless stack using AWS
lambda, API gateway, dynamodb.

~~~
webmaven
Ah, a fellow Trader Joe's fan. :-D

------
antoinesauray
Location: France Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: Java,
Android, NodeJS,

Résumé/CV:
[http://sauray.com/assets/cv_en.pdf](http://sauray.com/assets/cv_en.pdf)

Email: antoine.sauray@etu.univ-nantes.fr

My name is Antoine Sauray. I have 4 years of Android developer experience and
2 years of full stack experience building projets on my own. (mostly NodeJS,
PostGreSQL backend, Java Android Front). I'm looking for an internship abroad
(Early June- Late September). Check out my website
[http://sauray.com](http://sauray.com)

------
DrewWeth
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: willing and able

Willing to relocate: yes (USA or London)

Technologies: Web dev: Rails, Ember, Spring. Other languages: Java, Golang,
and Swift (from a few iOS projects).

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-Trfe2hL-1ORWYtY1ZvdlppYk0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-Trfe2hL-1ORWYtY1ZvdlppYk0/view)

Email: Dgwetherington@gmail.com

Name: Drew :)

------
webmaven
Location: Albuquerque, NM.

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: Nope, though I am willing to come on-site every so often
for all-team or all-company functions.

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Zope, Google App Engine, some
Ruby and Rails, MySQL, Postgres, ZODB, SQLAlchemy, Celery, RabbitMQ, jQuery,
Angular, D3.js, C3.js, CSS3, Sass, Less, Bootstrap, UI design, graphic design,
logos and identities, a strong preference for Linux and the CLI as a design /
development / deployment environment, my main editors are vim and gedit.
Beyond web application development and design, I also have experience with
open source, open data, user research, A/B testing, UX, and usability. Domain
knowledge and expertise in many areas spanning the for-profit, public service,
and NGO sectors.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

Email/Hangouts: [michael] (at) [fandomhome] (dot) [com]

Note: Currently travelling and local timezone is UTC+2:00.

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer and designer, and am looking to
branch out a bit, I'm an autodidact with eclectic interests (a bit of an
intellectual magpie, really) so let's talk about what makes _your_ project
unique.

That said, I would be _particularly_ interested in opportunities (even less
senior ones) to gain experience with designing, building, tuning, and
deploying machine learning systems (I am currently hitting the books to bone
up on the necessary fundamentals).

~~~
webmaven
N.B. Though I am open to positions where equity is a significant portion of
compensation, I will not consider equity-only positions at this time.

------
rntz
Location: Oxford, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (NB. I am both a US & a UK citizen, so no visa issues
w/ moving to US.)

Technologies: I design, implement, and improve programming languages. Do you
have a problem that could benefit from its own programming language? Are you
using a language that you wish had some feature, but doesn't? Talk to me.
Systems programming (kernels, GCs, JIT compilers) is another interest of mine.

Resume/CV: [http://www.rntz.net/resume.html](http://www.rntz.net/resume.html)

Email: (click link to get email)
[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=018XOhLYKe9NqLd...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=018XOhLYKe9NqLdmoSmt6HsQ==&c=mcxnT-9mQPQEL6wailXqNUHk3aPs4Jv1T3vTJsNNAkg=)

------
thecolorblue
Location: Cleveland, Ohio

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: make me an offer

Technologies:

    
    
      Javascript: react, angular, backbone, express, codemirror
    
      Ruby: rails, sinatra
    
      Python: tensorflow, keras, jupyter, scikit-learn
    
      Loose tech: mongodb, neo4j, elastic search, pandoc
    

Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxihyr8pgfdji1p/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxihyr8pgfdji1p/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: brad.bdavis1@gmail.com

I am interested in marketing and would like to get into product managing, but
I have 5 years experience writing large SPA's and fixing javascript memory
leaks so ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯.

------
Asla
Location:Nairobi,Kenya

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: In a few months

Technologies: C++/C, Linux, Python, C#, sqlite3

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8UMSAIL5bTdRmQ0anZ6YlBqZjA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8UMSAIL5bTdRmQ0anZ6YlBqZjA/view?usp=sharing)

Email:david.kiarie@hotmail.com

I'm looking for a junior-mid C/C++ or Python position.

------
zelo
Location: Poland (EU), Cracow

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: linux, python, django, scrapy, bash, selenium, appium, html, css

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5vXwnjEbr0IR1NKb0R6ejdxcDV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5vXwnjEbr0IR1NKb0R6ejdxcDV2aHpCRjBtdWhQNDJhUXdN/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hr@zelo.pl

Seeking job as QA or DevOps/WebDev engineer.

------
ansek
====================================

Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer Canada, Finland, Australia or the USA

Position: [Technical] Full Stack Developer, Front End Developer, Android
Developer or Game Developer (Unity3D).

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/ES7), TypeScript, Node.js, Golang,
React/Redux/Beeblebrox, Vue.js, Ruby on Rails, React Native, HTML5,
CSS3/SASS/LESS, native Android (Java), C# in Unity3D (developing a couple of
2D games with an artist), Git, Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/anton-
sekatski](https://linkedin.com/in/anton-sekatski) \- drop me an email if you
need PDF version.

Email: antonsekatski@gmail.com

====================================

Name's Anton, feel free to contact me.

------
shakotha
Location: Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Swift,
Objective-C, Java Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shakotha](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shakotha)
Email: shakotha@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/shashank3369](https://github.com/shashank3369)

Summary: After working 9 months as an iOS developer, company had a reorg and
I'm looking for a position where I can continue to grow as an iOS developer.
I've worked on many side projects including nanodegree on Udacity.

------
mamcx
Location: Envigado/Colombia

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: No, but ok with short travels

Technologies: F#, Python, Django, iOS, Swift/Obj-c, RDBMS (PostgreSql, Sql
Server, Sqlite, ...)

Résumé/CV:

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/53185](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/53185)

Email: mamcx@elmalabarista.com

+17 years of experience. Have worked with US startups. Mainly as contractor
all my professional life for all kind of companies & government. Engaged in
the Latin-america developer community.

Good with databases and not consider CRUDs app too boring or not challenging.
Also, done several project that need code clean-ups, re-writes or plain total
transplants to new tech.

My side-project now is build a relational language.

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification skilled in the following:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and code
reviews

------
malhaar

      Location: Boston, MA, USA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in the US.
      Technologies: 
         Languages - Python, Java, JS. 
         Technology - Software/Web Development(Backend, and Full    stack), Information Retrieval, Data Mining, Distributed Computing(MapReduce)  
      Résumé/CV:    http://utkarshj.herokuapp.com/homepage/files/utkarsh_resume.pdf
      Email: jadhav<dot>u<at>husky<dot>neu<dot>edu

------
dryrun
Location: Grenoble, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not much. Open to part-time onsite (2/3 days/week,
1week/month, ..), depending on the location.

Technologies: ops (nginx/node/lamp/haproxy/clustering/ansible/docker), dev
(php/angular/coffeescript/ruby/some python-django), random (mjml,
letsencrypt).

Tools deployed/used: git/gitlab/jenkins/sonarqube/influxdb/joomla/postfix-
dovecot-and-the-rest-of-the-open-mail-stack. If you really want, I can play
with svn. Please don't want.

Don't want: .Net. I mean, I can probably figure things out, but you'll
probably wish you had taken somebody else.

Like: APIs, automation (not enough experience yet, but the little I use is
already lightening the day).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.gareste.fr/storage/cvSimonGareste.pdf](https://www.gareste.fr/storage/cvSimonGareste.pdf)

email: simon@gareste dot fr

I play with (small) clusters, manually first then with ansible, setting them
up from scratch, improving them little by little (galera/haproxy). I currently
work on REST ruby API (Grape/Representer), on an Node frontend, on a php
monolith and on various (mostly ruby, but I'm open to others) automation
scripts.

No speciality, but a can-figure-it-out attitude.

------
kkso

      Location: India
      Remote: ok
      Willing to relocate: ok
      Technologies: Perl, Linux, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, JS, git
      Résumé/CV: http://50.3.87.103/cv.txt
      Email: kolesnikov.ws@gmail.com
    

Hi, i'm russian perl developer. Let's get working!

------
makk
Location: Boulder, Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Backend-y things

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kkurian](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kkurian)

Email: hello@bq2.com

10+ years experience. Worked at MIT Lincoln Labs. Current contracts with
Twitter and Techstars. Assorted startup experience. CS degree from Brown.

Seeking: More contract work on backend-y things. Python is my current
favorite. Ruby is A-OK. Used to do loads of C/C++. Not afraid of anything.
Open to whatever challenges you may have.

------
VarunAgw
Location: Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Germany, Netherlands, Canada, Ireland, UK, Europe)

Technologies: Backend Development, DevOps, Node.JS, PHP, AWS, Docker, Testing,
Linux, Shell

Résumé/CV: [https://www.varunagw.com/resume](https://www.varunagw.com/resume)

Email: Varun@VarunAgw.com

I am currently looking for a permanent job and I am available from as early as
Feb/2017\. I have good past experience and participated in competitive
programs like Google Summer of Code, and have international work experience.

------
eropple
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable (travel OK)

Technologies:

Email: ed@edboxes.com

Some of y'all might be familiar with the number of electrons I've perturbed
around here; I've got some free space in my pipeline right now and am looking
for some interesting projects. While right now I run a boutique consultancy,
and am mostly looking to stay that way--that's not a given for a compelling
opportunity, so let's talk.

I do _just about everything_ , and I can leverage the full extent of my
toolbox to help your company succeed.

\- Platform/infrastructure challenges, be they maintainability or scalability?
I've stepped on just about every rake you're likely to run into; I'm
comfortable and confident with all of the major provisioning tools both on the
instance and cloud levels (Chef, Ansible, Puppet, Salt, Terraform, BOSH,
CloudFormation).

\- Application problems got you down? Whether it's C#, Java, Python, Ruby,
Node, or Go--I've got you covered.

\- Mobile? I've brought projects to completion in the native toolsets on both
major platforms (Objective-C, Android Java) and I'm about to launch a project
in React Native.

\- In more than just the technical sense, I've also helped a number of
companies work through cultural and process problems. If you're running into
Agile or DevOps process concerns as you scale or prepare to scale, let's talk.

Hit me up at ed@edboxes.com and I'll get back to you ASAP. o/

~~~
usmannk
Heads up, you listed 2 different email addresses.

~~~
eropple
Whoops, good call. (They both work, but hey.)

Thanks!

------
jayliew
,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸-( HAPPY NEW YEAR 2017 )-,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_
·~-.¸,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸

* Location: SF, Mountain View, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon Valley, Palo Alto, CA, US

* Remote: Yes (depends on opportunity)

* Willing to relocate: Yes (depends on opportunity)

* Technologies: iOS, Swift, Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps, Redis, LAMP, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C

* Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/jayliew](http://linkedin.com/in/jayliew)

* Email: jayliew _at_ jayliew dot com

* I'm looking for an iOS software engineer / development role. I've previously done full-stack web (Django, Python, jQuery). Computer Science / CS bachelors degree.

* I've worked for 2 YC portfolio companies to date, one of which was a hardware startup (Double Robotics). I've also worked for publicly traded tech companies as a contractor and as full-time employee.

* Contractor or Part-Time (non-full time): OK (depends on opportunity)

* Work authorization: Full work authorization + active US secret clearance

* Other experience: sales development / "discovery" sales, customer development / lean startup, business development

,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸-( / HAPPY NEW YEAR 2017 )-,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_
·~-.¸,.-~ _´¨¯¨`_ ·~-.¸

------
siscia
Location: Milan, ITALY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right offer

Technologies: R, Python, SQL

Rèsumé/CV: On Request

Email: furfaro [dot] emanuela [at] gmail [dot] com

Just finished a PhD in statistic. I worked on more "classical" and theoretical
statistics than the AI/ML that are very in vogue in these years, however those
are field that I would like to explore.

Right now I can create statistical models to answer any kind of question about
your business or about your productive processes.

I can also works as contractor.

Feel free to contact me for any further question.

------
ewelxyz
Location: UK, London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ruby, rails, html5, css3, mysql, postgresql, sqlite3

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/xXza2u](https://goo.gl/xXza2u)

email: ewelina@e-dot.pl

I'm looking for a Junior Ruby (or RoR), QA(Selenium) position.

~~~
dotancohen
You've got an error in the URL to your Github profile.

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance jobs, preferably, big and long-term ones, as well as
permanent remote jobs.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
Androsynth

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: Yes and have several years experience
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: full stack, backend systems, general programming and development, 7yrs exp
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tyg28xey39gf58k/Jamie_Clinton_resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: jcclinton24@gmail.com

------
dazito
Location: Braga, Portugal

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Japan

Technologies: Java, Play Framework, Akka, Scala, Android, Redis, MySQL,
Docker, Git, Selenium

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/plmachado](https://linkedin.com/in/plmachado)

Email: pedro.m [-at-] outlook dot com

I'm a software engineer with 3 years of experience developing Android and
backend systems. I would like to pursue a career as a backend engineer.
Currently with a deep interest in scalable, resilient and reactive systems.

------
ikiapps

      Location: Honolulu, Hawaii
      Remote: YES (last 4 yrs)
      Willing to relocate: Possibly in the future
      Technologies: Swift, Autolayout, Sketch, REST APIs, Promises, Node.js, Reactive Programming, and much more.
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/eKWp7C
      Email: contact.201701@ikiapps.com
    

I’m an experienced software engineer in iOS who will develop your product with
the latest and greatest technologies. I deliver custom software with maximum
performance and artistry built to your needs.

With more than 10+ years programming experience and the discipline to see
projects through to the end, I’ve developed complete apps across a range of
industries. Therefore, I have experience with a huge number of technologies
and can easily pick up new ones.

Finally, great design and usability are all very important to me. I care
deeply about what I ship and will go out of my way to create the best possible
result.

I’m available remotely as a long-term contractor or on other terms.

Let’s talk about what I can do for you.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
almost_hn
Location: from Montreal, Canada, currently in Tokyo Remote: remote only
(arrange my schedule to overlap with my team every day)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python + web (Django, Flask, AWS, Redis, mySQL, PostgreSQL),
scraping + natural language processing (lxml, Beautiful Soup, pattern),
machine learning (NLTK, scikit-learn), some js (node, jQuery)

resume/cv:
[http://almosteverywhere.github.io/](http://almosteverywhere.github.io/),
[https://github.com/almosteverywhere](https://github.com/almosteverywhere)

email almosthn@gmail.com

Looking for remote consulting or contracting opportunities. Experienced on
distributed, remote teams and with startups. Latest client projects include:
implementing machine learning research paper to automatically extract
publication dates of news articles, adding automated spam bot detection to
Django site with 600k users, rewriting shipping system for 25 million$/year
online retailer and writing social feed back-end for graph sharing site.

Drop me a note to discuss what you’re working on.

------
chrisshroba
Backend Python Developer

Location: Champaign, IL seeking Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, and Django

Résumé/CV:
[http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

Email: chrisshroba at gmail

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both Flask and Django in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project. You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

I hope to work with you! :)

------
aaronwidd
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No. (Just moved back to LA from NYC.)

Technologies: Seeking beginner-level VR developer work in Unity, Virtual
Reality, C#... or any role even tangentially related to VR. 8 years in Python
/ Django, 15 in full-stack web programming. Also UX, UI, product management,
tech management. Have an art school degree that included formal 3D modeling &
game development classes.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronwidd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronwidd)

Email: vr+hn@globalgum.com

Making a big career pivot from web to VR in any way that I can. Willing to
take entry level work at any pay/rate, preferably in Los Angeles. Using a
pseudonym to blog and network for VR, contact me for more info

------
keviv
* Location: Bangalore, India

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies:
    
    
      - Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass
      - Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached
      - Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom editor plugins.
    

\- Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf?dl=0)

* Email: mail+janh@vivekgupta.com

* Other Details
    
    
      - Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86
    
      - Stackoverflow: http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek
    
      - Blog: http://vivekgupta.com
    

P.S. Open for contract/part-time jobs as well

------
jcolella
Location: Madrid, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Programming Languages: Python (Flask, Django, scrapping projects,
selenium), JavaScript (Angular, jQuery), NodeJS (express)

\- OS: Debian, Ubuntu, RHEL, CentOS, ArchLinux, OpenBSD

\- Database: MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb

\- CI: TravisCi, Jenkins

\- Docker, Vagrant

Resume/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/l4c1hdo7cm1e848/CV-
Europass-201612...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/l4c1hdo7cm1e848/CV-
Europass-20161228-Colella-EN.pdf?dl=0)

Email: josecolella@yahoo.com

LinkedIn:
[https://es.linkedin.com/in/josemiguelcolella](https://es.linkedin.com/in/josemiguelcolella)

Github: [https://github.com/josecolella](https://github.com/josecolella)

------
tobywf
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially Melbourne)

Technologies: Generally focussed on highly reliable and secure software, so
backend. My last role was in enterprise storage. I'm not really fussed what
technologies we'll use to ship a successful product. In the past, I've used
these and others:

C, Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Ansible, Chef, Vagrant, Jenkins, Linux (Debian,
Ubuntu, RHEL), C#, Java, Perl, Bash, Redis, CouchDB, PostgreSQL,
MySQL/MariaDB, ZeroMQ

Résumé/CV: [https://tobywf.com/resume/](https://tobywf.com/resume/)

Email:

* Captcha: [http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01yLexiKcHH2_9o...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01yLexiKcHH2_9orw4MUXYmA==&c=_XGZ4XijasX-U6uF64xp6J45pczCbdG4LF5R-2VLSRk=)

* [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobywf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobywf)

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes (i'm on EST timezone)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to a different product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

------
golfrider
Location: Bay Area, CA Remote : Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Python, NodeJS, Spring Cloud, Kafka, ElasticSearch,
Apache Spark NumPy, Pandas, scikit-learn, Redis, Memcached, MongoDB,
Bottle.py, Github

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxWXR5MyxswWbWFUUy1UYXFQRD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxWXR5MyxswWbWFUUy1UYXFQRDA)

Email: [santosh].[koti][@gmail.com] [note: please remove square brackets]

I am a full stack/cloud native/distributed/scalable applications developer
with 12+ years of hands-on programming experience.

I am a ployglot developer & have done full stack end-to-end development in
Java/Groovy/NodeJS/Python using various libraries & frameworks.

I am looking for new opportunities with a focus on API/distributed
systems/machine-learning/big data/cloud based opportunities.

Please feel free to reach me for any queries, I would be happy to respond.

Thanks

------
Ologn
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only to northern California

Technologies: Android primarily

Email: webcontact@matchingwords.com

My current focus is as an Android programmer. I have released more than one
app that has hit one million downloads. I have ported many libraries and apps
to Android (Java, C, C++), some of which used graphics libraries like SDL or
OpenGL (also OpenGLES). I have also written original apps which are standard
Android fare - such as hitting a JSON API and downloading a stream of
pictures.

I have been programming Android for several years. From 1997 until I started
programming Android, I was a Unix systems administrator.

I have done a bit of Python programming over the past few years as well. Also
some C, C++, Javascript and Perl. If you want more of a CV, send me an e-mail,
I won't fill up too much space here.

I am looking for work which involves Android programming. Other languages,
platforms and job requirements are fine as long as 40%+ of my work time is
related to Android programming.

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, Oracle SQL, PL/SQL, Data
Modeling, Data Warehousing, Data Analysis

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9+ years experience in development.

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt,
node, stylus, sass, less, react, react-native, flux, redux, riot, TDD/BDD,
angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you. Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

------
niallpaterson
Rails + React + iOS + Go developer

====================================

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, iOS, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

====================================

I'm an experienced Rails and iOS developer (6+ years), and will be graduating
in May. I'm looking for opportunities after that, along with part-
time/contract work in the mean time. I've interned in New York, Amsterdam and
Dublin, along with freelanced with a number of companies in San Francisco.
Feel free to drop me a line!

------
irvingprime
Location: Western New York Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript (Jquery, a little angular),
linux, mysql, postgresql, R, git, AWS Other knowledge: Application/Web
security, Bitcoin, Agile, team leadership Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort)
Email: drvandervort@gmail.com

I worked for 8 years in research, mostly turning research prototypes into
usable web products. My most common role was to manage offshore development
teams and rescue projects that had gone astray. Unlike many programmers, I can
talk to (and listen to) customers, develop wireframes and look beyond the list
of cool features to see the bigger picture of making a usable product.

Bottom line: I can help make a successful product.

------
gabomagno03
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Scientific: Numpy, Scypy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Keras,
TensorFlow. Web: Django, Flask, etc.), Java (Android Development, JEE, Spark,
Hadoop), C/C++ (Embedded software (Intel Edison)), RabbitMQ, Cloud (AWS,
Google Cloud), SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://co.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-
farah-0b814b65](https://co.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-farah-0b814b65)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gabrielfarah](https://github.com/gabrielfarah)

Kaggle:
[https://www.kaggle.com/gabrielfarah](https://www.kaggle.com/gabrielfarah)

Email: Please send messages through LinkedIn:
[https://co.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-
farah-0b814b65](https://co.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-farah-0b814b65)

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view?usp=sharing)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower _at_ gmail

------
chias

      Location: United States
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Rust, HTML5, git, Linux, PHP, Java, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~ojensen/resume.pdf
      Email: ojensen@cs.utexas.edu
    

Will be graduating in May with a PhD in Computer Science from the University
of Texas in Austin. Primary focus is on security and privacy. I teach / have
been teaching an undergraduate class on network security and privacy for some
years. Dissertation is on contactless credit card protocol security.

You can find more about me at my website:
[https://cs.utexas.edu/~ojensen](https://cs.utexas.edu/~ojensen)

You can find me elsewhere via keybase:
[https://keybase.io/ojensen](https://keybase.io/ojensen)

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, WebRTC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.

------
iobase
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: open to it

Willing to Relocate: no

Technologies: Java 8, Spring, Spring Boot, Hibernate, Javascript, Angular,
Bootstrap, Amazon Web Services (AWS), Solr, Elasticsearch, Linux, MySQL,
Postgres, Apache Camel, Continuous Integration, Continuous Delivery, Jenkins,
AWS SDKs: Boto (Python), Cloud Init

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pro-sam-
wright](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pro-sam-wright)

Email: sam.wright (at) maine.edu

Looking for a full stack or backend engineering role. TIA!

------
dasboth
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly within the UK

Technologies: Data science & machine learning, Python data science stack
(numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, matplotlib etc.), Javascript, SQL, C#, PHP

Résumé/CV: [http://davidasboth.com](http://davidasboth.com)

Email: hello [at] davidasboth [dot] com

I'm an experienced software developer with an MSc in Data Science looking for
my first full-time Data Scientist job.

I bring a blend of programming experience and a new-found love of data science
and machine learning, and would like to work on challenging, data-driven
projects and keep learning about data science on the job.

------
kshug1
Location: San Francisco,San Mateo, San Bruno,Palo Alto,Redwood city

Remote: Yes for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java/J2ee,HTML,CSS,JS,React,Hibernate,EJB,SQL, Spring

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/makshatha](https://www.linkedin.com/in/makshatha)

Github :
[https://github.com/AkshathaJeevan](https://github.com/AkshathaJeevan)

Email: aksh.ise (at) gmail.com

Looking for new grad/Entry level software developer positions.

------
EamonnMR
Location: Greater Boston Area, MA Remote: No Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, Django, JS (icluding ES6), Angular, Ruby, Rails
Résumé/CV: [http://eamonnmr.com/resume](http://eamonnmr.com/resume) Email:
eamonn.m.r@gmail.com

------
oschow
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes or No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, UNIX, Git, Machine Learning and Data Science, MySQL,
Postgresql, Mongodb, Selenium, Requests, BeautifulSoup, GraphLab, Flask, AWS,
Hadoop, Spark

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d8roytcgf13r2a/Olivia%20Schow%20-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d8roytcgf13r2a/Olivia%20Schow%20-...).

Email: oschow@yahoo.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oschow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oschow)

Github: [https://github.com/oschow](https://github.com/oschow)

------
taytus
==============================

Location: Dallas, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript,HTML5, VUE.js, CSS, react, react-
native,etc.

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/z3pst2u](http://tinyurl.com/z3pst2u)

Current Project: [http://statimgram.com](http://statimgram.com)

Current Side Project: [http://bookme.io](http://bookme.io)

Previous Project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz7QpBub6fo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz7QpBub6fo)

Email: copertus _at_ [Google's email service].com.

===============================

I love challenges and problem solving situations. I’m able to learn, adapt,
correlate and gather expertise really quickly for any technology and any
company situation by using my highly technological background.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: It depends.

Technologies:

\- Web Development(PHP, PHP/Laravel, Symfony, SLIM, Flask, Django, Rails,
Bootstrap, VueJS)

\- Data Scraping and Automation: Selenium, Scrapy, Beautifulsoup, PhantomJS.

\- Parse, Payment Integration(Paypal, Stripe, 2Checkout etc), BeanstalkD,
Apache Storm, ElasticSearch, Sphinx.

\- Site performance and optimization. Check my blog to get an idea of
it([https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m](https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m))

\- Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, SQLite, MongoDb and Parse.

\- DevOps: Vagrant. Homestead

\- Bots: Facebook, Slack etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/UekZAk](https://goo.gl/UekZAk)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com

------
djedr
#

    
    
        Location: Łódź, Poland
        Remote: yes, anywhere
        Willing to relocate: possibly
        Technologies:
            can learn any
            professional experience in: JavaScript + Angular 1, Java + Spring, SQL (PostgreSQL and MySQL)
            at the moment specializing in front-end:
            JavaScript (ES Next) + HTML5 + CSS3 (+ processors); Angular, React, Node.js; Jasmine, Karma, Protractor, Jest, Nightwatch; Gulp, npm, Bash; Git, Perforce; Web, Windows, Linux; 
            interests: web technologies and applications, computer simulations and games, functional programming languages, interpreters, compilers
        Résumé/CV: http://djedr.github.io/resume.html
        Email: dariusz.jedrzejczak.work at gmail

------
hedgelemma
Hi! Ever since HR & Friends adopted the way of
Facebook/Amazon/Google/Expedia/etc, I've yet to be qualified for a single job,
and everyone who has ever contacted me has been extremely flaky, including
Disney. I suppose this is badluck, but I went from $85k/y as a Data Scientist,
to homelessness for 3 years since I've no longer any qualification as a data
scientist or a competent/adaptable learner with an aptitude to soak in
ambiguous symbols and produce non-ambiguous result (Ph.D., 15 years experience
as Data Scientists, 10 years Tensor Flow, at least 7 years Senior Java
Consultant, aka God, etc). Looking for any kind of work where I'm dignified as
an equal team-member and am afforded a wage to sustain, namely in Tucson, AZ.

[[Location]]: Tucson, AZ

[[Remote]]: Willing

[[Relocation]]: Tentatively Willing (Conditions apply)

[[Technologies]]: Haskell, Agda, Clojure, Guile-Scheme, C, C++, Perl5, Scala,
Linux, Higher-order Category Theory, SQLs, NoSQLs, General CombBio
Algorithmics, Mostly data science/analysis if not systems engineering, mass
etc..

[[Resume]]: Feel free to email me.

Academic \--

 _B.Sc ECE(Electrical & Computer Engineering) & Mathematics \w Music Minor
(keyboard performance)

_ A.A. General Studies

Industry Worker \--

* Associate Compbio researcher (Computation Proteomics - encoders/decoders to optimize algorithms which predict protein structures)

* Systems Engineer (Statistical Learning with Systems alarming Systems of cross-system performance metrics)

* Antifraud Engineer (Pre-BIG DATA/ML statistical learning algorithm development to predict volatility of human behavior against business logic)

* Test Engineer (WP7 conformance testing)

* Behavioral Ad-tech consultant (Stalking the IP for coins)

* Platform Engineer (Developed market-research tools for mobile devices)

[[Email]]: Visajahnam@gmail.com

------
aaronbrethorst
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, tvOS, Objective-C, Swift, Ruby, Ruby on Rails.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hs6zc08mbu1godu/Aaron%20Brethorst%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hs6zc08mbu1godu/Aaron%20Brethorst%20Resume%20-%20NSC.pdf?dl=0)

Email: aaron@brethorsting.com

I've been an iOS developer since March 2008. I've built top ten apps, and apps
with millions of users. I currently maintain OneBusAway, the most popular open
source transit app in Seattle, which currently has a 5 star rating in the App
Store with over 400 reviews. I also write a lot of Ruby, and am the creator of
Cocoa Controls.

Ideally, I'd like a ~32 hour/week position, but I'm willing to negotiate.
Contract and FTE are both fine.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
TomasBarry
Location: Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, I have lived and worked in Canada, the US and
Ireland.

Technologies: Professionally worked with Node, Docker, MongoDB and SQL. I have
a number of personal projects using Android. I regularly write shell scripts.

Resume/CV: [https://ie.linkedin.com/in/tomas-
barry-498bb699](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/tomas-barry-498bb699)

Email: barryto@tcd.ie

For the following 4-6 months I will be creating a blockchain solution to X.509
certificate distribution as part of my final year project. I will be using
Node, Docker, Android and a number of other technologies as part of this
project.

------
eli_gottlieb
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to outside the United States. Canada, Australia, or
New Zealand preferred. Will only switch jobs to relocate. My current workplace
is _awesome_ , so I won't leave for anything except personal safety (hence
relocation) or an astoundingly world-changing invention like "solving AI" or
something else that shows up on a logarithmic scale of ambition.

Technologies: ARM/Thumb assembly, C, embedded Linux, embedded RTOS's, Haskell,
Python, scipy/numpy/matplotlib, machine learning, probabilistic programming,
AI

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/eli-
sennesh-412126b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eli-sennesh-412126b)

Email: elisennesh@gmail.com

------
zb1plus
Location: Columbus, Ohio Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies: \-
Web development (PHP, Python, Node.js, AngularJS, Angular2, ASP.NET Web API,
Webpack, Javascript & Typescript) \- Automation and basic NLP (cron, Beautiful
Soup, NLTK) \- Databases (MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, PostGIS, ArcGIS server) \-
Game Development and VR (Unity3d, WebVR) \- UNIX Desktop Application
Development (C++, C#, Java) Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/WCzXNt](https://goo.gl/WCzXNt) Email: zphillips-gary17 [at]
wooster.edu

------
dnautics

        Location:  Bay Area
        Remote: PT only
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies:  Ruby, JS, Python, Julia, ML
        Resume/CV: http://www.indysci.org/uploads/2/4/4/8/24485815/res2.pdf
        Email:  isaac at indysci dot org
    

I've been contract programming in the area of numerical computing for a year,
and am looking for _junior developer_ work as a generalist programmer, PT or
FT, (contracts considered).

[http://github.com/ityonemo/](http://github.com/ityonemo/) and
[https://github.com/interplanetary-robot](https://github.com/interplanetary-
robot)

------
sanjaybv
Location: New Brunswick, New Jersey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (within US)

Technologies: Golang, Python, Linux, Backend development, Applied Machine
Learning, scikit-learn, Theano

Résumé:
[https://sanjaybv.github.io/resume.pdf](https://sanjaybv.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: sanjaybwaj@gmail.com

~~~
jaboutboul
Sanjay,

Just emailed you!

------
lnk2w
Location: Brazil(GMT-3) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Java, Ruby, Delphi, HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eZH6RU45Hs5t2jGBLcO_eO6A...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eZH6RU45Hs5t2jGBLcO_eO6AUcMTjGGUBnVlItcb04Q/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://br.linkedin.com/in/andr%2525C3%2525A9-guelfi-
torres-...](https://br.linkedin.com/in/andr%2525C3%2525A9-guelfi-
torres-74272b25/en)

email: andre855 @ gmail.com

I know that I'm a junior developer but I'm studying hard to pivot to Web
Development(backend mainly).

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Hanoi, Vietnam
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, CocoaPods,
        C++ (modern), AFNetworking, Mantle, Git...
      Email: razhukoff (at) yandex.ru

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Hi! I'm Roman, iOS Developer from Russia. Open to suggestions worldwide, in
active search for a new job.

I have 4+ years of experience developing for the platform, using Objective-C,
Swift and C++.

Worked successfully on projects ranging from quite simple REST applications to
complex 3D rendering tools.

------
ertucetin
Location: Berlin/Germany

Remote: Nope

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Java, Javascript, MongoDB.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ertu%C4%9Frul-%C3%A7etin-903313a...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ertu%C4%9Frul-%C3%A7etin-903313a2?trk=hp-
identity-name)

Email: ertu.ctn@gmail.com

------
sagarghai
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, absolutely

Technologies: C++, Python, Hadoop, Spark, Machine Learning, SQL, Big Data

Resume/CV:
[http://sagarghai.github.io/resume.pdf](http://sagarghai.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: sagarghai18695@gmail.com

------
coupdejarnac
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, objective c, swift, python, flask, node, express, vue.js,
iot, microcontrollers, embedded systems, scada

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

Email: tyler bxtel.com

------
azdle

      Location: St. Paul, MN, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (Except for something absolutely perfect, maybe.)
      Technologies: Rust, C, TLS, Crypto, JS
      Résumé/CV: https://psbarrett.com/resume
      Email: patrick@psbarret.com
    

I have an undergrad in EE but spend most of my work and free time doing things
with software so I think I've got a helpful of software and a bit of hardware.
I've also done a little bit of everything else, documentation, web design,
marketing materials, cryptography, and lots more.

You can see way more about me on my website:
[https://psbarrett.com](https://psbarrett.com)

------
acarminati
Location: Italy ROME

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: For a fair offer (within EU)

Technologies: Networking, TCP/IP, BGP, OSPF, STP, Cisco, Juniper, SIP, Linux,
virtualbox, Asterisk, SipXecs, Python, C, x86 Assembly, Python, PHP, shell
scripting, Machine Learning, debugging, raspberry pi, Arduino, reverse
engineering

Résumé/CV: [https://it.linkedin.com/in/alessandro-
carminati-34b5472](https://it.linkedin.com/in/alessandro-carminati-34b5472)

Email: alessandro[dot]carminati[at]gmail[dot]com

System Engineer currently working for a VoIP devices firm. More than 10 years
experience in the Open source and networking field. Passionate in low level
firmware hacking and security related issues.

------
viraptor
Location: Victoria, Australia

Remote: yes (with a few years experience doing it)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

\- Dev/ops/sec on Linux.

\- Experience with virtualisation, testing and deployment automation, large
scale systems. Worked on a public openstack deployment for years.

\- VoIP engineer in the past. (Opensips, asterisk)

\- Security engineering and threat analysis.

\- Python / C / shell / a bit of Rust development.

\- MySQL deployment and maintenance in different cluster configurations.

\- Mostly worked with 24/7 service critical infrastructure.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8_pXp9-BbI_MkZpTWZCNWtDMVZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8_pXp9-BbI_MkZpTWZCNWtDMVZDNGtfT0VKZG1rbWdWZ2Vv/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: viraptor@viraptor.info

------
jtefera
For Front-End / Full-Stack SE

    
    
      Location: San Francisco Bay Area, US
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Javascript (ES6, React, Redux, RxJS, Webpack, Node.js), Python, HTML5, CSS3, Wordpress, PHP, MySQL. 

Previous experience: C++ (built a complex 3D airport simulator).

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-tefera-endale
    
      Email: hello@jtefera.com
    
      Github: https://github.com/jtefera
    
      Webpage: http://jtefera.com/
    
      Others: NO visa required (Green Card Holder) - Speak Spanish and Italian - Bachelors in Aerospace Engineering

------
matthewvincent
Location: Bay Area

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, HTML5, CSS3, React, React Native, Redux,
Webpack, Meteor, Sass, MongoDB, Node, JQuery, Flexbox, D3, git, AJAX, REST,
Adobe After Effects, InDesign, Photoshop, Illustrator

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1GpogT_ZaSuX0NYLTRvNTVpam...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1GpogT_ZaSuX0NYLTRvNTVpam5xYXRLMThQSEhwQ29ncHlv)

Email: MatthewLawrenceVincent@gmail.com

UI/UX focused full stack dev with 3 years front end experience and 10 years
design experience. Looking for a front end role!

GitHub: [https://github.com/matthewvincent](https://github.com/matthewvincent)

------
xcubic
Location: Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP (phalcon, zend, QCubed), nodejs, Javascript, MySQL,
Postgres, Redis, SEO

Résumé/CV:[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/695495/%23%20deletezord/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/695495/%23%20deletezord/cv_mauro_santos_hn.pdf)

Email: mauro[dot]goncalo[at]gmail.com

I'm a full stack php developer and I'm currently building 2 side projects in
nodejs. Also, I'm highly interested in reactjs and vuejs.

Side projects: \- [http://blenditt.com](http://blenditt.com) \-
[https://psstcard.com](https://psstcard.com)

------
ddorian43
Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
blakeyrat
Location: Seattle (Snohomish County preferred)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, MS SQL, web analytics, healthcare experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesschend](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesschend)

Email: jamesschend AT gmail

15 years of experience, primarily in web analytics and healthcare fields. Most
skilled with back-end development in C# and Microsoft SQL Server. I've also
worked with MongoDB, Ruby, Python, JavaScript, website usability testing (A/B,
multivariate test design), cloud computing (Amazon Web Services). An interest
in gaming: did coding for a MUD back in the day, and have helped two teams get
indie games published on Steam.

------
aviraldg
Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

I'm an experienced full-stack developer looking for software development
internships for the coming summer or remote work.

------
AmitJS

      ` Location: Mumbai, India
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: ReactJS , Javascript , HTML , CSS , BackboneJS 
      Website : https://amitkolambikar.com/ ( Please have a look once :-)
      Résumé/CV: https://amitkolambikar.com/resume.pdf
      Email: amit007kolambikar@gmail.com `

------
nicf
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: open for the right opportunity

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Worked on big projects in C++, OCaml, Python, OpenGL. I also
know some C and Haskell.

Résumé/CV:
[http://nicf.net/static/Nicolas_Ford.pdf](http://nicf.net/static/Nicolas_Ford.pdf)

Email: njmford@gmail.com

I'm a math Ph.D. with both research and engineering experience looking for an
opportunity to combine mathematical problem solving with the chance to build
something fun with a great team. I'm especially (but not exclusively)
interested in finding a job in machine learning, since it seems like a good
place to find the kind of problems I like to think about.

------
serch
Location: Berlin, Germany.

Remote: Yes (looking for fully remote or partially remote full-time positions
ONLY)

Willing to relocate: Yes (only to countries within the EU, preferably I stay
in Germany or go to France)

Technologies: Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails (and some Python) DevOps: extended
use of AWS + CI/CD pipelines

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/ki2IIp](https://goo.gl/ki2IIp)

Email: in Résumé/CV

Github: [https://www.github.com/serch](https://www.github.com/serch)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/medinasergio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/medinasergio)

------
vishalrohra_io
Location: India (Preferrably Bangalore, Mumbai or Delhi)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Comfortable with Java, C, Swift. Familier with Python and
Javascript.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwkSmVC1NAY_VnZXMTRrV1pQTFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwkSmVC1NAY_VnZXMTRrV1pQTFU/view)

Email: rohra (dot) vj (at) gmail (dot) com

Computer Science Undergrad at Rutgers University, New Jersey. Enthusiatic
about anything AI. Love spending time building pointless side projects.
Looking for a 4-month software developer internship starting ASAP. Interested
in backend role where I can write production quality code used at scale.

~~~
shivaodin
Are you in India? From your credentials, it appears that you in the heart of
US tech.

------
smkellat

      Location:  Ashtabula, Ohio
      Remote:  Maybe, depending upon the assignment
      Willing to relocate:  Yes.  This is preferred.
      Technologies:  IPAWS, MARC21, Unisys IDRS/DB2, DocBook, Ubuntu/Xubuntu, Incident Command System
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkellat
      Email:  skellat@ubuntu.com
    

I am able to write documentation and other technical documents while also
serving as an on-scene Incident Commander. I've previously participated in
writing distribution documentation for Xubuntu. Although currently a federal
bureaucrat, ways of walking away from that are being sought.

------
navalsaini
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJs, React, etc

CV:
[http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_short.pdf](http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_short.pdf)

Email: navalnovel@gmail.com

Recent projects (last few months) :-

1\. www.halfchess.com - a variation of chess that appears most elegantly on
mobile devices. 2\. [https://github.com/archiejs](https://github.com/archiejs)
\- an opensource nodejs DI framework - makes it easy to write large codebases,
unit test them, etc in nodejs. Derived from Architectjs.

Other projects are in CV.

------
mdsraissa
Location: Campina Grande-PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Espresso, Robotium, Selenium, Android, Java, Git

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/raissamatiasdasilva

Email: raissamds@gmail.com

------
nulldata
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: C#, Unity3D, F#, Rust, Assembly, PlayFab, Crystal, C, C++,
Haskell, Python, Javascript, Flask, Redis.

Resumé/CV: Upon request

Github: [http://github.com/nulldatamap](http://github.com/nulldatamap)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marco-a-7b7a6a104](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marco-a-7b7a6a104)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for 10 years, mostly focusing on systems programming and
game programming, with backend programming on the side. I'm currently studying
Computer Science at Copenhagen University.

------
SuperJC710e
=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, DevOps,
Apache, Nginx, MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, Retail POS
Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP & Javascript, some
Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some Windows Server
Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
protoduction
Location: Nijmegen, The Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python ML/Deep Learning stack (sklearn, numpy, scipy, pandas,
gensim, Theano, Lasagne, TensorFlow), MATLAB, Java, JS/CSS/HTML5, Elixir, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://guido.io/cv.pdf](http://guido.io/cv.pdf)

Email: me@guido.io

AI student, looking for internship. I am looking to be part of a data science
team.

I have most experience in image classification and segmentation problems
(using CNNs), in particular those in the medical imaging/computer-aided
diagnosis domain. I am however open to expanding to different (non-computer
vision) domains as well.

------
rbergmair
DATA SCIENTIST WITH EXPERTISE IN SEARCH ENGINES, NATURAL LANGUAGE PROCESSING,
& MACHINE LEARNING. FORMERLY AT GOLDMAN SACHS. PHD, UNIVERSITY OF CAMBRIDGE.

Location: Linz, Austria

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Natural Language Processing, Search Engines, Machine Learning

Resume/CV: [http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/en-resume-and-
projects.pdf](http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/en-resume-and-projects.pdf)

Email: see [http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/en/contact](http://www.utopia-
refraktor.com/en/contact)

Web: [http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/](http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://at.linkedin.com/in/richardbergmair](https://at.linkedin.com/in/richardbergmair)

Some salient points about myself:

* Ph.D. in Natural Language Processing from the University of Cambridge

* taught Machine Learning for Natural Language Processing at the University of Malta as module leader

* worked as Data Scientist at Goldman Sachs for 1,5 years

* worked as Sr Search Engineer at JUJU.COM for 2,5 years

* 7-year track record of remote/contracting work in Data Science, Natural Language Processing, & Machine Learning

* particularly experienced with the scientific Python ecosystem, cloud technologies, and databases (SQL & NoSQL)

I prefer to work remotely but I'm willing to do up to 20% of my work on-site
in the long-run average and be on-site up to 3 weeks at a time (travel
expenses paid). I offer lower rates for remote work than I do for on-site to
add a further incentive and have no problem with making my timesheets
auditable through a mechanism such as HUBSTAFF.COM to further raise the
standard of trust. I am based in Austria but am willing to work US east coast
hours (have done so for years working with JUJU.COM without any issues).

------
proll
Location: New York, USA

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end mostly, javascript, react/redux, backbone.js, node.js,
grunt/gulp, Typescript, D3.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/btPZ45](https://goo.gl/btPZ45)

Email: g.polu.shkin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
andrewshatnyy
Location: San Francisco, US (currently), Sidney AU, London UK, EU, Canada
Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, Javascript,
React, Backbone, Docker, Go, Elixir Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewshatnyy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewshatnyy),
[http://andrewshatnyy.com](http://andrewshatnyy.com) Email: observed@yandex.ru

Please have "YC" in the subject I am posting my junk mailbox.

I am looking to move out from the US and only consider FTE Contracts in SF.

------
xyclos
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Mobile-Web (Ionic, Cordova), C, C++, Objective-C,
Swift, iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/xyclos](https://linkedin.com/in/xyclos)

Email: hello@xyclos.com

I have been doing web dev and iOS dev a little more than 4 years. I have also
done game dev in my free time and have published two of my own games for iOS.
I am interested, however, in doing more low-level programming or more serious
game development and have been teaching myself c++ for about the last year. I
have a BS in CS and am working (online) on a MS in Health Informatics.

------
dkravetz
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes,
absolutely Technologies: Python, Linux (Debian, Ubuntu, Arch, a bit of Fedora,
a bit of Solaris too), .NET, Java, Django. I worked with SQL Server, Postgres,
Oracle and the always useful SQLite. Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/danielkravetz](http://stackoverflow.com/story/danielkravetz)
Email: daniel.kravetz@gmail.com

I love tackling new problems and finding new ways of solving them. You can
also find me on LinkedIn at www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-kravetz

------
voidmu

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++(98,11,14), C, Lua, x86 Assembly, Haskell, Git, Visual Studio, Linux, OpenGL
      Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/MatthewDonovan87
      Email: mkd1219 at gmail dot com
      Github: https://github.com/MattKD/
    

Junior developer looking for first professional job. The technologies listed
are ones I've used for a long time or have completed personal projects in.
I've also used other languages in school and in my free time, such as Python,
HTML/CSS/Javascript, SQL, and Java.

------
meiparsable
Parsable - San Francisco, CA & Vancouver, BC - Full Time Onsite

Parsable is a mobile collaboration and workflow platform (Product Video:
[http://goo.gl/68hyJb](http://goo.gl/68hyJb)) Company Culture:
[https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1](https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1)

We're looking for a couple of people start start full time in our Deployment
Specialist role (think software implementation + acct manager) to the Sales +
Customer Success team in SF.

Plus many other roles:

-Deployment Specialist - [https://goo.gl/gE1EVr](https://goo.gl/gE1EVr)

-Senior AE

-Account Executive (Mid-Market AE)

-Customer Support Manager

-Sales Engineer

-Sales Prospecting Analyst Intern

All Openings: [https://goo.gl/hkVQS2](https://goo.gl/hkVQS2)

Yaletown, Vancouver:

-DevOps Eng

-Senior iOS En

SoMa, San Francisco:

-Android Eng

-Product Designer

~~~
webmaven
Wrong thread. You meant to post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13301832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13301832)

------
dver23

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, Delphi, VB, C++, C, Java, Assembly (various processors), TSQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-verespey-88712411
      Email: dverespey @@ gmail.com
    

Have spent the last few years involved with data collection and master data
projects. Prior to that, a number of years with manufacturing support systems
(more data collection in there as well) In the middle of that was a software
startup, and running my own side consulting service.

------
tiefenb
FULL STACK DEVELOPER WITH STRONG SKILLS IN CONVERSION/USABILITY TESTING AND
OPTIMIZING AND ONLINE MARKETING

Location: Graz, Austria

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, PHP, Node.js, MongoDB, RethinkDB,
Redis, MySQL, Conversion/Usability Testing and Optimization, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md](https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md)

Email: markus DOT tiefenbacher AT gmail DOT com

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, React, webpack, TypeScript,
CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, js

Résumé/CV: I can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem.

My niche is single page, "desktop like" application.

My github: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton), Sometimes
I write post about react, javascript:
[https://medium.com/@lavrton](https://medium.com/@lavrton)

------
mrpippy
* Location: Orange County, CA, USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: C, C++, Qt, PIC/ARM microcontrollers, macOS, embedded Linux, USB, Bluetooth

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendanshanks](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendanshanks)

* Email: brendan@bslabs.net

* Web: [http://bslabs.net](http://bslabs.net)

I have shipped firmware in consumer products (primarily audio-focused),
desktop software for Mac/Win/Linux, prototyped iOS/Android apps, and done low-
level kernel/driver work.

Interested in talking about contract or full-time positions.

------
gghyslain

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Scala, Python, scikit-learn, Apache Spark
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ghyslaingaillard
      Email: ghyslain.gaillard@outlook.com
    

Hi! I am a Data Scientist based in London with a strong background in
Engineering Sciences and Business Analytics, and with a passion for
entrepreneurship.

More about me: [http://ghyslain.me/](http://ghyslain.me/)

CTRL-F Keywords: data science, machine learning, software engineer, data
scientist

------
prmobiledev
Location: Oeiras, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS Frameworks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedroremedios](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedroremedios)

Email: pedro.remedios@gmail.com

------
sameera_sy

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, C, C++, Javascript, PHP, Android, Mysql
      Résumé/CV: https://sam95.github.io
      Email: sameera1595@gmail.com
    

Looking out for SDE 1, entry level positions. Please visit
[https://sam95.github.io/](https://sam95.github.io/)

Confident of picking up skills and technologies. Looking out for a fast paced
environment.

------
zaid_brilliant
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Negotiable (travel OK). Periodical onsite visits are
fine.

Technologies: Mostly Ruby, Rails, AngularJS and Cordova/PhoneGapp. Recently
looking into crystal, Kemal and Vue.js (Full-Stack Web Developer)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zaidakram](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zaidakram)

Email: hello@zaidakram.com

Web: [http://www.zaidakram.com](http://www.zaidakram.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/zaidakram](https://github.com/zaidakram)

------
nikolay
Location: Irvine, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, PHP, Ruby, Lua, Bash, DevOps, AWS,
Docker, Kubernetes, Linux, Nginx, OpenResty, E-commerce, WordPress

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikolay](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikolay)

Email:
[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01yLexiKcHH2_9o...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01yLexiKcHH2_9orw4MUXYmA==&c=Vvgeb8PrVLmn8w-p-
xEe4FchBeRK0D-TbYXPmfjFYsM=)

------
pimlottc
Location: Cleveland, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, definitely

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python, Bash, SQL, REST, Webdev

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4LVaiM_PK4oMk9uUWJCY29NaG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4LVaiM_PK4oMk9uUWJCY29NaG8)

Email: pimlottc at gmail

Senior Java developer with extensive experience in web applications, including
front-end code. Quicker learner with a fondness for open source tools and the
unix philosphy. Interested in user-focused design with a strong attention to
detail. Available for both contract and full-time work.

------
minasss
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: no, thanks

Technologies: Python (automation, services, web), C/C++ (embedded, video
games), Clojure/Common Lisp/Elixir/Go (junior but really interested in
switching to these stacks), Ruby/JS/PHP/C# (have done "things" with these but
not so excited about), relational and NoSQL databases experience, linux server
setup and maintainance

Résumé/CV:
[http://francesco.pischedda.info/cv/](http://francesco.pischedda.info/cv/)

Email: francesco.pischedda@gmail.com

------
pseudozach

      Location: Turkey
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: Yes. Preferrably US or North Europe.
      Technologies: IP Networks => BGP, OSPF, Cisco, Nokia, Firewalls. Mobile Networks => Packet Core, Design, Wireless, VoWifi/LTE. App/Web Dev => Backend, IOT, Angular, Javascript, Python, PHP, Devops...
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2hVkv1b
      Email: gmail zozsoy

------
neuronupheaval

      Location: Curitiba metropolitan area, Brazil
      Remote: Yes, exclusively
      Willing to relocate: No, but periodic onsite visits are ok
      Technologies: C, C#, Java, JS, C++, PHP, Python (in descrescent order of familiarity), Arduino, 8-bit Atmel/Microchip microcontrollers
      Résumé/CV: https://br.linkedin.com/in/marcelo-shiniti-uchimura-1873b29
      Email: on demand
      Phone: +55-41-996-797-063
    

I am a chemical engineer who loves coding. If my description suits your offer,
please drop a line!

~~~
neuronupheaval
UPDATE: New Résumé URL: www.linkedin.com/in/marceloshinitiuchimura

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: Yes (with remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, PHP, MySQL, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications, and recently remotely, since 1999. The majority of my career has
been full stack web application development in both the United States and also
Europe. I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at phpDay, PHP UK, and founder of the Palermo
PHP User Group.

------
wz3chen
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Java, JavaScript, Ruby, Scala, Backbone.js, Express,
Node.js, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/waleychen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/waleychen)

Email: waleycz@gmail.com

I last worked at MongoDB where I did systems/C++ work, added features and
fixed bugs in the MongoDB database. I graduated a year ago and did six
internships (Foursquare, MongoDB, Twilio,...). The internships consisted of
mostly full-stack development and a touch of data infrastructure work.

------
jaumesala
\- Location: Barcelona, Spain

\- Remote: no

\- Willing to relocate: Yes, Europe or US preferably.

\- Technologies: Full-stack: SASS/LESS, Javascript/ES6, Node, Vue/Ember, PHP,
Laravel/Symfony, SQL, Bash, Git, Vagrant, Gulp/Grunt, TDD, Jekyll. Interested
in: UX/UI design, Rust, C/C++, IoT.

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaumesala](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaumesala)

\- Github: [https://github.com/jaumesala](https://github.com/jaumesala)

------
beckler
Location: Atlanta, GA (Greater Atlanta Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Architecture, OO Development, Distributed systems, JS/ES6,
Node.js, Angular, Ionic, C#, ASP.NET, Elixir, Java, some Elm, SQL, NoSQL, Git,
Windows and Linux/Unix.

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/xdqW4S](https://goo.gl/xdqW4S)

Website: adc.io

Email: Just send messages through LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
beckler-816032114](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-beckler-816032114)

------
robertew54
Location: Kansas City, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- .NET (C#, WPF, LINQ, OData, Visual Studio)

\- Web development (JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, LESS, JQuery,
Node.js)

\- SQL (SQL Server, database design)

\- Game development (Unity3d)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/9tmmPc](https://goo.gl/9tmmPc)

I am a full stack developer currently working at Microsoft, and I'm looking
for a new challenge. All inquiries are welcome - I'm always happy to talk!

Email: robertew54 at gmail

------
ygoronline
Location: Rio de Janeiro Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Résumé/CV:
ygorlazaro.com -
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/ygorlazaro](https://br.linkedin.com/in/ygorlazaro)
Email: ygor@ygorlazaro.com

------
koblas

      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Python, React, React-Native, AngularJS, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV:  https//linkedin.com/in/koblas
      Email:  david@koblas.com
    

Experienced manager, but a very active software developer. Most recently I
architected a system that maintained information on over 4B videos which grew
from a simple MySQL DB to a large distributed system using ElasticSearch,
Cassandra and other technologies.

------
karpas

      Location: Poland, Lodz
      Remote: Yes, I prefer telecommute work
      Willing to relocate: Depends on location, I can travel for short periods
      Technologies: FrontEnd (JS, TypeScript - Angular 1.x,2.0, Backbone) some backend experience in .NET and NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: https://pl.linkedin.com/in/pasternakkarol/en
      Email: info@karpas.pl

------
sidchilling
Location: Pune, India Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Mongo, Redis, JS (jQuery, CoffeeScript), Backbone.js
(Full-Stack Web Development)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nPJisfO9MJVTczlKNYcMaleo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nPJisfO9MJVTczlKNYcMaleoKC2fKdGsb66-9ooBtJo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: sidatsaha@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/sidchilling](https://github.com/sidchilling)

------
dasil003
Very Experienced Full-Stack+ Web Developer & Technical Lead

=================================

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: To Colorado or New Mexico, yes.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, Django, Node, Chef,
Vagrant, Docker, AWS. Interested in: Go, Elixir, Rust

Résumé/CV: [http://www.websaviour.com/](http://www.websaviour.com/)

Email: gabe@websaviour.com

=================================

I am Co-Founder and CTO Emeritus of MUBI, a global curated VOD service known
in the UK than the US. I am interested in consumer product and SaaS companies.

------
dumindunuwan
````

    
    
      𝐋𝐨𝐜𝐚𝐭𝐢𝐨𝐧: Sri Lanka
      𝐑𝐞𝐦𝐨𝐭𝐞: No
      𝐖𝐢𝐥𝐥𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐭𝐨 𝐫𝐞𝐥𝐨𝐜𝐚𝐭𝐞 : Yes, Prefer Singapore, Hong Kong, Germany, Japan, South Korea, Vietnam and etc
      𝐓𝐞𝐜𝐡𝐧𝐨𝐥𝐨𝐠𝐢𝐞𝐬: PHP, MySQL, OOP, Zend, Yii, Laravel, Phalcon, Codeception, Rust, PhpStorm, Git, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, JQuery, UI/UX
      𝐑é𝐬𝐮𝐦é/𝐂𝐕: dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/52064529/resume.pdf
      𝐋𝐢𝐧𝐤𝐞𝐝𝐢𝐧: linkedin.com/in/dumindunuwan
      𝐆𝐢𝐭𝐡𝐮𝐛: github.com/dumindu/
      𝐄𝐦𝐚𝐢𝐥: dumindumr@gmail.com
    

````

------
mcansky
* Location: UK / EU

* Remote: yes (experience working remotely with several teams)

* Willing to relocate: no

* Technologies:
    
    
      - Backend dev : Ruby, RubyOnRails, with a lighter touch of Python+Django; PoC to 20kRPM traffic. PgSQL, Cassandra, Redis, Memcache ...
    
      - Devops : SaltStack, Hashicorp toolbox; design, setup and maintenance of small to large scale product infrastructure. Docker or not.
    

* Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2iBBAhP](http://bit.ly/2iBBAhP)

* Email: contact@morning.io

------
sergeybutenko
Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship)

Technologies: C, C++, Objective-C, Swift, iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/tL3AaZ](https://goo.gl/tL3AaZ)

Email: edg3@ukr.net

I am a dedicated software engineer with 4+ years’ industry experience working
on a wide variety of development projects. I am comfortable working with a
wide variety of technologies and languages. My goal is to find interesting new
work in the role of an iOS Developer.

------
jnaour
Data Scientist/Data Engineer

Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Science/Machine Learning (clustering, prediction, anomaly
detection...), Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Scala, Python, Ansible

Resume/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour)

Email: julnaour at gmail dot com

One Thing I did:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXzYLS_uTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXzYLS_uTE)

I'm the second guy

------
SJMosley
Name: Samuel Mosley Location: Austin, Tx

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Android, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Sketch, Wire-Frames, C#,
Unity

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/sjmosley

Website: www.sjmosley.com

Email: samueljmosley+hn@gmail.com

Currently looking to transition into product or project management positions.
I have experience as a designer and programmer, I have managed teams of senior
designers and programmers as a junior employee. With my diverse background, I
would easily fit into a startup where your responsibilities extend far beyond
the job description.

------
elldoubleyew
Location: South Carolina

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/Redux, Javascript, C/C++, Java

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-
wilson-4a461a8b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-wilson-4a461a8b)

email: lucaswilson@mac.com

3 Semesters of CPSC @ Clemson University; need to work for a while before I
can afford to take classes again. I have also taken 3 semesters of Chinese and
still improving via self study, I have high-elementary to low-intermediate
knowledge both pinyin and hanzi.

------
conkerer

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python/C++, Matlab/Mathematica, Unity
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/juliusbc
      Email: jbchuan2 (at) illinois.edu
    

Recent Physics/CS grad, years of experience leading small teams both in person
and remotely, academically and professionally. Lots of experience with VR and
AR in Unity, and backend/security work.

------
vjankov
,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.-( DATA SCIENCE DEV )-,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸

Location: Santa Cruz, CA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Flask, Android/Java, SQL, D3, Git, Heroku, Google App
Engine

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scsoftwaredev](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scsoftwaredev)

Email: vicyankoff@gmail.com

My last project was a Facebook Messenger healthcare chatbot. I was an Android
and SQL dev in the past. I have a Masters Degree in Machine Learning and
specialize in NLP and Data Science.

------
satysin
Location: [West] London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but only to south England

Position: [Technical] Project Manager, IT Management, etc.

Technologies: Scrum, Waterfall, Windows, Linux,
Virtualisation/Containerisation, SaaS/PaaS delivery, full SDLC with
C/C++/Java/C#/JS (not interested in development position), £1mm+ budgets,
stakeholder management, people management. Enterprise software project
delivery, auditing, compliance (BS27001, 7799), information security
management.

Résumé/CV: Drop me an email

Email: morganrpugh@gmail.com

------
mimispeaking

      Location: Dubai
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Brainpower, Marketing, Business Development  and Sales 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mimivokeomokri
      Email: mimivomokri@gmail.com

------
infogulch
Location: Kansas City, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SQL, C#/Asp.NET, Go, Java, Python, Microsoft Azure

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/5jL8wF](https://goo.gl/5jL8wF)

Email: Gmail. Username josephtaber

Github: See profile.

Position: Normal engineer. My current job focuses more on data and backend
systems and approaches a database administrator role, but I'm open to other
opportunities.

I like making slow things fast.

------
jamesshamenski
Product Manager

    
    
      Location: Los Angeles (preferred) / New York (Current)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Swift, JS, basic web stack
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/shamenski
      Email: shamenski@gmail.com
    

Process driven product leader with 10 years experience (Current #1 app in App
Store for social media, Nike+, grubHub). Seeking very senior positions in
product, strategy or operations. Looking for a position ASAP.

------
zura
Location: Georgia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but periodical onsite visits are fine

Technologies: Cross-platform C++ engineer with a diverse background;
wxWidgets, Qt/QML; Systems programming; Go (Golang); Functional programming
(Haskell, Erlang); Linux/OSX/Windows/DOS

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [http://linkd.in/1INT0ts](http://linkd.in/1INT0ts)

Github: [http://bit.ly/1INTXC3](http://bit.ly/1INTXC3)

Email: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
katchengli
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, SQL, OpenFlow, Python, SDN, Scrum, XML/XSLT/XSD, JS,
OpenStack, Linux, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2BAJjd-2d55VkZENk1PeXZaTk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2BAJjd-2d55VkZENk1PeXZaTkk)

Email: katchengli@gmail.com

Full stack software engineer, CS Master's graduate with thesis, IBM Extreme
Blue alumni, excited for an opportunity to grow and expand my skills

------
charleshkang
Location: NYC, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, iOS, Git, Sketch, Firebase, REST APIs

Resume: charleshkang.github.io/charleskangresume.pdf

Email: charleshkang1 [at] gmail

I'm a junior developer, but am extremely passionate and motivated to
constantly be learning. I've contributed to open source and am currently
working on a interview flashcards app, which is open source! I'm in a very
active Slack channel for iOS devs, where I try and answer questions, as well
as ask good questions of my own.

------
autarch
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Perl, Go, JS/HTML/CSS/etc, C, Pg, lots more

Resume:
[http://www.houseabsolute.com/resume/](http://www.houseabsolute.com/resume/)

Email: dave@urth.org

See [http://blog.urth.org/2016/12/27/looking-for-
work/](http://blog.urth.org/2016/12/27/looking-for-work/) for more about me
and what I'm looking for.

------
romulomachado
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes (w/ 3½ years of experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes (visa sponsorship outside Brazil)

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra, RSpec, Capybara), Javascript (ES6, Ember,
React, Redux), UI (HTML, Haml, Slim, CSS, Sass), Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/romulomachado/befe34c06b8c8dbe935c2d...](https://gist.github.com/romulomachado/befe34c06b8c8dbe935c2d52f239dae2)

Email: romuloscmachado [at] gmail [dot] com

------
toobul
Location: Ohio Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes I'd prefer it actually
Technologies: Java, iOS (swift), python, angular2 & typescript, HTML/CSS/JS,
AWS, firebase, and anything else I need to learn to get the job done
Résumé/CV: [http://robko.ch](http://robko.ch) Email: koch.rt@gmail.com

BS in computer science and BA in psychology. I can also speak Chinese if that
helps.

------
ryanklee

      Location: Minneapolis, MN
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:  White papers, technical writing,
                     editorial, eBooks, syndication, landing          
                     pages, copywriting, adcopy, ghost 
                     writing
     
      Résumé/CV: http://www.ryanklee.me/
                 https://www.linkedin.com/in/rkleeberger
    
      Email: rylklee@gmail.com

------
ISL
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Data analysis, with a focus on time-series data. Precision
hardware engineering, construction, operation, and analysis. Data acquisition
programming and hardware design. High vacuum, machining, Solidworks. Adaptable
across computing environments, but specifically skilled in MATLAB/Octave and
the GNU/Linux toolset. Precision gravitational experiment.

Résumé/CV: charliehagedorn.com

Email: charlie@charliehagedorn.com

------
jarofgreen
Location: Edinburgh, Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Symfony, Silex, Android (Java), CSS, JS, DB, SQL, Linux
hosting, Automated testing & other modern practices.

Résumé/CV: [http://jmbtechnology.co.uk/](http://jmbtechnology.co.uk/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbaster](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbaster)

Email: hello at jmbtechnology.co.uk

------
cgarvis
Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React Js/Native, Rails, Node, GraphQL, Angular, Golang

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/christophergarvis](http://linkedin.com/in/christophergarvis)
Email: cgarvis@gmail.com

Currently CTO of a small company managing 4 internal engineers and another 7
external. Interface with customers and investors. Most senior engineer so
still write a bit of code.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: Partial

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), Java, python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdFU)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Thanks

------
harveylord
Location: Budapest, Hungary Remote: willing to consider Willing to relocate:
yes, anywhere for the right opportunity Technologies: creative coding,
artistic + experimental data visualization (Processing), installations using
digital components, 3D printing CV:
[http://samuelsetenyi.com/cv](http://samuelsetenyi.com/cv) Email:
samuelsetenyi@gmail.com

------
eanyanwu
Location: Wenham/Beverly, MA (North of Boston)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://ezeanyanwu.com/assets/files/Resume-
Eze.pdf](https://ezeanyanwu.com/assets/files/Resume-Eze.pdf)

Email: ezeanyinabia.anyanwu@gmail.com

Will-be college graduate in computer science. Looking for the opportunity to
contribute to a company's product in a significant way.

------
jvans
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, Ruby, Javascript, Postgres, Redis, ReactJS, AngularJS

Résumé/CV: [http://jamesvanneman.com/](http://jamesvanneman.com/)

Email: jvannem (at) gmail (dot) com

------
alinalex
Location: Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Switzerland, Spain, US

Technologies: HTML, CSS/SASS, JS/jQuery, React JS, PHP, MySQL, Wordpress,
Drupal, product design

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alinrauta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alinrauta)

Personal Website: [http://alinrauta.com/](http://alinrauta.com/)

Email: alin.rauta@thebusinessclub.ro

------
josephcs

      Location: India
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Prefer to)
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript (ECMAScript 6), Ruby, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, AWS. [full-stack, majorly backend]
      Résumé/CV: https://josephcs.com/resume.pdf
      Email: (in the resume)

------
dosyara
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJS, JS, CSS, HTML. Full stack, Front-end.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dosyara.github.io/cv.pdf](https://dosyara.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: smaksimoff@gmail.com

I'm experienced front-end developer and I like to do NodeJS stuff. I've built
number of high-load web-applications, frameworks and tools. I worked for
Yandex, Booking.com and willing to relocate.

------
minhajuddin
Location: Hyderabad, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV: [http://minhajuddin.com/about/](http://minhajuddin.com/about/) ,
[https://github.com/minhajuddin](https://github.com/minhajuddin)

Email: Available in profile

I have a consulting assignment which is about to end in a month, I am looking
for Elixir/RoR work.

------
Intimatik
Senior Scala developer/Devops with 10 years of experience from EE is looking
for new opportunities

Location: Kraków, Poland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Depending on
opportunity Technologies: Scala, Kafka, Spark, couchbase, Mesos, Marathon,
Prometheus, Consul, Docker, CI\CD pipelines, JavaScript, node.js, Java, AWS,
RDS, Dynamo, Cloudformation Résumé/CV: On demand Email: intimatik@gmail.com

------
d10p
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Rust

Résumé/CV: [http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/)

Email: dale@dale.io

I've been working as a freelancer to provide full stack solutions to help
solve my client's real world issues. Right now, I am looking for something a
bit more "long-term" \- either a contract or full time position.

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL, ASP.NET MVC,
jQuery, Bootstrap, and more...

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

------
al11588
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript
| Angular|

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635)

GitHub: www.github.com/al11588

Email: al11588@gmail.com

------
patrickgordon
Location: Brisbane, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to consider

Technologies: ES6, React, Webpack, Git, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

Résumé/CV: [https://au.linkedin.com/in/patrick-
gordon-1309ab49](https://au.linkedin.com/in/patrick-gordon-1309ab49)

Github: [https://github.com/patrickgordon](https://github.com/patrickgordon)

Email: On profile

------
Debonnys
Looking for an INTERN (July - September)

Location: Ghent, Belgium

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++ / Java / Python / Machine Learning / Git (I'm a master
student Computer Science Engineering)

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!ApLkHssYOVdFhd02LeL54G8vxPljnA](https://1drv.ms/b/s!ApLkHssYOVdFhd02LeL54G8vxPljnA)
(onedrive link)

Email: maxim@bonnaerens.be

------
arthursfreire
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/wUtKVn](https://goo.gl/wUtKVn)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire@gmail.com

------
kcoul
Location: Vancouver BC Canada; San Jose CA USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, Python (scientific), C++, Unity, Unreal Engine,
Computer Graphics, Digital Audio/DSP, Virtual Reality, Augmented Reality,
Android

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kieran-
coulter-a8248153](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kieran-coulter-a8248153)

Email: kcoulter.dts@gmail.com

------
pvsukale3

      Location:Pune , India
      Remote:yes
      Willing to relocate:No
      Technologies:Rails , HTML ,CSS , JS , nodejs(Express)
      Résumé/CV:pvsukale.github.io
      Email:pvsukale [at] gmail dot com
    

I'm a computer science undergrad looking for paid / unpaid projects . If you
have any small projects , I will work onthem for free ( I am looking for
experience).

------
DrSayre
Location: Central Kentucky Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, would like to learn more about Elixir
Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleb-
sayre-4978477b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleb-sayre-4978477b) Email:
DrSayre2002@yahoo.com

------
thwee_alchemist
Location: North Las Vegas, Nevada, US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, C#, Python, Mysql, SQL Server, Android, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1udb3v84qoQgVq4GPwILpZH9c...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1udb3v84qoQgVq4GPwILpZH9c04wvCQ-
zzGwZjgnh89c/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: thwee.abacadabra.alchemist@gmail.com

------
root_me
Location: New Delhi, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
MEAN STACK, Python, Bash, Penetration Testing,Elastic search
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kunal-
relan-a7013375](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kunal-relan-a7013375) Email:
pentesterkunal@live.com

------
valiafetisov

      Location: Moscow, Berlin
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: Berlin, Germany, but it's open
      Technologies/Skills: product design, full stack web dev (js: node, vanilla, react, etc), a bit of hardware
      Email: valiafetisov@gmail.com
    

Website: [https://valiafetisov.com](https://valiafetisov.com)

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java/JEE, Spring, JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS, BackboneJS,
Python, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 8+ years work experience, working as full
stack software developer.

------
conorcleary
Conor Cleary | network administrator / project & logistics manager / web
developer

Location: Ontario, Canada + Vermont, USA

Remote: Yes, able to travel

Willing to relocate: Hoping to secure a work visa for at least Vermont

Tech: Old school HTML, PHP, CSS, jQuery, LAMP

Resume:
[https://clearydale.ca/Resume_ConorCleary.pdf](https://clearydale.ca/Resume_ConorCleary.pdf)

Email: conor@clearydale.ca

------
matheussampaio
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: AngularJS, NodeJS, Android (Java), Python.

* Github: [https://github.com/matheussampaio](https://github.com/matheussampaio)

* LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio](https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio)

* Email: matheus@sampaio.us

------
kazamos
Location: Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, React, Webpack, Nodejs (Express and
MongoDB) and C#

Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8udk170w6gie7ee/Resume2.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8udk170w6gie7ee/Resume2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: elazzabi.ahmed@gmail.com

My github profile is: elazzabi and my website is elazzabi.com

------
segmondy
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technology: Thorough all around Full stack Problem Solver. (Leadership,
Software Development, System Admin, Security, Databases). Worked with numerous
technologies over the years. Python, Lua, PHP, Go,
Postgres/MySQL/Cassandra/Redis/Mongo, Java, Javascript, RabbitMQ, Freeswitch,
C, various assembly langs, I ship!

Email: segmond@gmail.com

------
deeper
Location: Detroit, MI Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, c++, SQL, TensorFlow, Machine Learning, Deep Learning Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zac-
wellmer-49132483](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zac-wellmer-49132483) Email:
zacwellmer@gmail.com

------
niofis
Location: Sonora, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: node.js, angular, c/c++, apache cordova, ionic framework,
javascript, linux, windows, raspberry pi, SQL Server, Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!AimyIhrRbuaLiZJ_y6ryrHXWQRIKaA](https://1drv.ms/b/s!AimyIhrRbuaLiZJ_y6ryrHXWQRIKaA)

email: enrique at eccentricdevelopments.com

------
seancork
Location: Cork, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: PHP, HTML, Javascript, CSS, Java, coffeescript, C++, Laravel,
SQL, Git, linux, GO(started learning it lately)

Resume: [https://ie.linkedin.com/in/sean-o-
neill-74665472](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/sean-o-neill-74665472)

Email: seanyoughal92@gmail.com

------
zoul
Location: Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, macOS, Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/zoul](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/zoul)

Email: tomas.znamenacek@gmail.com

10+ years of experience developing software. Focus on quality and the big
picture. Very competitive prices (the advantage of living in a cheap country).

------
hbcondo714
Location: Southern California

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Open

Technologies: .NET / C#, Java, Node.js, React, Angular, Bootstrap, SQL Server,
Redis, UML, AWS, Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.amarkota.com/resume/pdf](https://www.amarkota.com/resume/pdf)

Email: resume [at] amarkota [dot] com

I was recently laid off as a CTO but still hands-on with coding

------
pcunnane
Location: Oakland, CA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, MySQL, Hadoop, Solr, Docker, Golang

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrick-
cunnane-55301b4](https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrick-cunnane-55301b4)

Email: pcunnane@gmail.com

8 years of experience with Rails. Looking for backend freelance/contract work.

------
powerset
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        Backend: Python, Ruby, Node.js
    
        Frontend: HTML, JavaScript, jQuery, SASS, LESS, CSS
    
        Frameworks: Ruby on Rails, Meteor, Express
    
        Database: PostgreSQL, mongoDB
    

Résumé/CV: [http://sumnerj.com](http://sumnerj.com)

Email: hn13301834@skywritr.com

------
TezzellEnt
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies/Skills: Marketing & Sales Operations: Google Analytics/Adwords,
Salesforce Administration, Apttus Certified CPQ admin.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
hudson-43bb834](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-hudson-43bb834)

Email: chris-at-cjhudson dot com

------
kovek
Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Will be in Canberra, Australia for four
months starting February.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web front-end, web backend. Flask, Swing, Unity3D, Git. Many
languages.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevingalkov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevingalkov)

Email: kevin@galkov.com

------
royalharsh95
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby, React, C++, Python, Javascript(Node.js,
AngularJS), CSS

Email: harshvd95@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1IdkFINk5tZXpsWU0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1IdkFINk5tZXpsWU0/view?usp=sharing)

------
swordx10
Front end web developer and designer looking to get hired for either a long
term job or a freelance job

Location: Remote

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, AngularJS, Gulp, Pug,
Sass, jQuery, Photoshop, Illustrator, and more!

Résumé/CV: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-portfolio.com)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

------
evberrypi
Location: California (Bay Area) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, SQL, HTML, GIT, Linux Website and Resume:
everettlacey.com / resume.pdf email: hello@ [website] Rock solid SQL and data
analysis skills, ability to model, drive, and analyze growth oriented
experiments. Former project manager.

------
nigehban

      Location:Turkey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:  C, C++, G++, GCC, llvm, Java, Matlab,  Octave, R, Python, Gnuplot, QT
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdurrahmanarikan
      Email: a.arikan@uconn.edu
    

Studied HPC on MSc. and Energy Networks and IoT in PhD.

------
Bombthecat
Location; Germany, cologne Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Windows server,networks, VMware, docker etc, right now Specialized in API
Management,API security, network security, encryption, oauth, openid etc.
Datapower gateway from IBM and the API suite from Axway. Resume on request.
Email: tesion@gmx.de

------
aeschenbach
Full Stack Web Application Developer

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Currently, and Yes

Willing to relocate: No, thank you.

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://eschie.info](http://eschie.info)

Email: austin.eschenbach@gmail.com

Full-stack javascript developer with a focus on front-end. Looking for awesome
projects in education, emerging tech, or non-profit.

------
angrymouse
Developer and marketing/product strategist

Location: Sheffield, UK

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes (For right opportunity/team)

Technologies: Ruby, PHP, Rails, WordPress, JavaScript. AWS. Anything I need to
use etc. to help get a product/team ahead

CV: [https://goo.gl/TWBEzi](https://goo.gl/TWBEzi)

Email: grillopress@gmail.com

------
lookuprecursion
Location: Brooklyn, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript/ES6, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Angular, Python, Node,
Flask, SaSS, SQL, Git

Resume: [https://arverma.me/resume.pdf](https://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Email: averma2@binghamton.edu

Whoami: a person that loves building things, challenges and loves to learn and
work on new things

------
dive
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mobile team lead (Senior iOS developer)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/artemloenko/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/artemloenko/)

Email: artyom.loenko@mac.com

PS. I have a well-coordinated mobile team with me at the moment (Android, iOS,
QA, UI & UX, AWS engineer)

------
jsh4ft
Business Tech Guy + Hacker

Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: Currently, and Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, possibly

Technologies: Web, Mobile, Data Center

Résumé/CV: [http://jeremyshafton.com](http://jeremyshafton.com)

Email: jeremy.shafton@gmail.com

Looking for interesting opportunities to build great products. Experienced in
Sales and Marketing, and in Managing software developers.

------
sbrks
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, Rails, D3.js, React, HTML/CSS, data vis and
mapping tools

Résumé/CV: [https://sbrks.github.io](https://sbrks.github.io)

Email: sbrks3@gmail.com

Full stack dev with startup experience. Constantly learning, improving, and
building side projects in my free time.

------
evberrypi
Location: California (Bay Area) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, SQL, HTML, GIT, Linux Website and Resume:
everettlacey.com email: hello@ [website] Rock solid SQL and data analysis
skills, ability to model, drive, and analyze growth oriented experiments.
Former project manager.

------
andrey_utkin
Location: Ipswich, UK

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Data Structures, Algorithms, Math

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/nathalier/714dc4a75fc7ef7fc2665b3e07...](https://gist.github.com/nathalier/714dc4a75fc7ef7fc2665b3e07a9b8a2)

Email: Nathalie Rud <nathalier@gmail.com>

------
wbronchart

      Location: New York City
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: C++, C#, Python, JS, HLSL/CG/GLSL, Unity3D, Unreal, QT, WPF, CSS, SQL, PHP
      Résumé/CV: http://waldobronchart.be/cv/WaldoBronchart_Resume.pdf
      Email: wbronchart@gmail.com

------
stuardo_str
Location: Guatemala

Remote: I've been telecommuting for more than 5 years.

Willing to relocate: Yes, I've done it before to Mexico

Technologies: PHP mostly backend. Tried almost all MVC frameworks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stuardo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stuardo)

Email: str@maphpia.com

------
eugenefedoto
Location: New York, New York

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: anything, junior level

Résumé/CV: [http://docdro.id/RqJe3Q4](http://docdro.id/RqJe3Q4)

Email: eugenefedoto@gmail.com

I graduated university. Since then I have been unable to find anything. I did
have a 2-month contract with a startup, where I worked with Node.js.

------
tempw
Location: Lisbon, EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: open to consider

Technologies: ES6, React, Node, Webpack, Yarn/NPM, MySQL, Python, Django,
TensorFlow, Git, Java, C, Bash.

Resume/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/adrianocarmezim](https://linkedin.com/in/adrianocarmezim)

Email: carmezim.filho@gmail.com

------
BoumTAC
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript frontend and backend

Résumé/CV: ask for it

Email: boumtac@yandex.com

I'm a web developer with nearly 2 years of experience. I did some
python/django and node for the first few month and now I do some frontend with
angular.

I would love to experience other javascript framework and tools.

I have also some sideproject to learn elm.

------
danioso
Front-end engineer with almost 12 years of experience

Location: Mexico / Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Web, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danioso](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danioso)

Email: danosot [ at ] gmail [ dot ] com

------
zo7
Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, C, Swift, Objective-C, JavaScript, Java, iOS,
Deep/Machine Learning (TensorFlow, SKLearn), Computer Vision (OpenCV),
Spark/Hadoop

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/2iXelv3](http://bit.ly/2iXelv3)

Email: m.fly00@gmail.com

------
uladzislau
Senior Product Manager

\------------------------

Location: Vancouver, Canada.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mobile, web apps, iOS, Android, SaaS, B2B, B2C, agile, project
management, UX.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/uladzislau](https://www.linkedin.com/in/uladzislau)

Email: uladzislau@gmail.com

------
dan_linder
Location: Omaha, NE Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: UNIX,
RedHat, Ansible, systems architecture, Splunk, Perl, shell scripting,
documentation and collaboration Résumé/CV: www.linder.org/resume Email: Dan
<at> Linder <dot> org

------
kevindavus
Location: USA, CA, Sweden

Remote: prefer not remote

Willing to relocate: Yes (would need visa sponsorship outside of USA)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Angular, C, C++, Java, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/q0sCbw](https://goo.gl/q0sCbw)

Email: kevinmdavis4@gmail.com

Website: kevindav.us

------
olieidel
Location: Heidelberg, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (American Citizen)

Technologies: JS, Elixir, Python, Clojure; being a doctor (see below)

Email: oli@eidel.net

GH: [https://github.com/olieidel](https://github.com/olieidel)

I am a fully qualified doctor (physician) and love coding. Looking to combine
both.

------
macrose
Location: Kenya Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Ruby, Rails
Résumé/CV:
[http://roselynemakena.github.io/](http://roselynemakena.github.io/) Email:
webtoxxic@gmail.com

------
enzolovesbacon
Location: Florianopolis, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, python, Linux drivers, macOS kernel extensions, shell
scripting, debugging, reverse engineering

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/enzolovesbacon](https://github.com/enzolovesbacon)

Email: enzo.matsumiya at gmail

------
janaks09
Location: Kathmandu, Nepal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Asp.Net Core, Web API, Javascript, MSSQL/Postgresql/MongoDB,
OAuth, OpenId, Azure, VSTS, Gitlab etc.

Resume/CV: [https://janaks.com.np](https://janaks.com.np)

Email: old_ink@hotmail.com

------
thesecond_t
Location: Brighton/London Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
iOS, React Native Résumé/CV:
[http://jameshartt.co.uk/apps](http://jameshartt.co.uk/apps) Email:
me@jameshartt.co.uk

------
aditirex
Location: Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable (EU only)

Technologies: PHP, MYSQL, Sphinx, Javascript (JQuery), Python, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriannuta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriannuta)

Email: adriannuta@gmail.com

------
filippp
Location: Łódź, Poland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Scala (learning), OCaml, C, Haskell, Lisp, Python, Linux

Résumé/CV: on demand

Email: filippawlak at gmail

------
antoniuschan99
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Front End Developer (React, Angular, Meteor, Node)

Resume/CV: www.antonchan.co

Email: antoniuschan99@gmail.com

------
earthly10x
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Ok Willing to relocate: can consider
Technologies: NLP sprinkled with experimental AI Resume:
[http://cymetica.com](http://cymetica.com) Email: cymetica@gmail.com

------
mrlyc
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: embedded Linux/C for EFTPOS terminals and networks, medical
equipment and an air traffic control system.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2iC4JsX](http://bit.ly/2iC4JsX)

Email: mrlbp@bigpond.com

------
BerislavLopac

        Location: London, UK
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (EU)
        Technologies: Python -- everything server-side
        Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/cv/b11c
        Email: berislav at lopac dot net

------
colin353
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (React, React Native, Flow), Python, Go, C,
Kubernetes, Docker, MongoDB, GCE/GKE/AWS, Rust (some)

Resume/CV: [http://colinmerkel.xyz](http://colinmerkel.xyz)

Email: colin.merkel@gmail.com

------
aporlov
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.MVC, JavaScript, Node.js, Angular 2, Firebird PSQL,
Microsoft T-SQL, MongoDB.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aporlov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aporlov)

Email: aporlov@gmail.com

------
lngnmn
Could be a technical co-founder, CTO, project bootstrapper, etc.

    
    
       Location: South Asia
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: UNIX sysadmin/programmer, FP, AI.
       Résumé/CV:
       Email: lngnmn1@gmail.com

------
memohernandez
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Python, Backbone

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/9G6Nzk](https://goo.gl/9G6Nzk)

Email: - gmail to guillermohernandez

------
aaronhoffman

      Location: Iowa, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Data Visualization, d3.js, javascript, c#, asp.net mvc
      Resume/CV: https://github.com/aaronhoffman
      Email: gmail hoffman.aaron.d

------
s1gs3gv
Location: Austin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I like Austin.

Technologies: see resume. s/w dev, devops engineer, several decades *nix,
scala spoken here. Results oriented. Part time ok.

Resume/CV: bio at [http://akisumi.com](http://akisumi.com)

Email: see website

------
swerner

      Location: Ulm, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, computer graphics, OpenGL, CUDA, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://de.linkedin.com/in/stwerner
      Email: stewreo@gmail.com

------
pabbasian

      Location: Sweden
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: c#, asp.net, node, javascript, html, css
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/paymanabbasian
      Email: info@pabbasian.com

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SQL, C#, JavaScript, R, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan)

Email: danhogan78@gmail.com

------
HemantPawar
Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Vanilla JS, Firefox extensions, Chrome extensions

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.hemantpawar.com/Hemant.CV.pdf](http://www.hemantpawar.com/Hemant.CV.pdf)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
thedjpetersen
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Django, Rails, Node.js, Python

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.thedjpetersen.com/resume.pdf](http://www.thedjpetersen.com/resume.pdf)

Email: thedjpetersen@gmail.com

------
ezekg

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: Yes, exclusively
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JS/Node, Go, PHP
      Resume/CV: https://github.com/ezekg
      Email: ezekg@yahoo.com

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Ruby/Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[http://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

------
foobazzy
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web Development (Rails, Nodejs, AngularJS, BackboneJS)

Résumé/CV: [https://manu29d.github.io/](https://manu29d.github.io/)

Email: Linked on github page above

------
maxbesco
Software Developer Summer 2017 Intern

Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Javascript

Résumé/CV: goo.gl/MdFBNg

Email: max.besco@gmail.com

Currently in my third year of computer science and mathematics and Wilfrid
Laurier University in Waterloo, Ontario.

------
baubrey91
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: iOS, swift, sql, Xcode, toad

Résumé/CV:
[http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf](http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: baubrey91@gmail.com

------
okhan
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Javascript, Django, Rails, Node.js, React, AWS,
Docker...

Résumé/CV: [http://omarkhan.me/cv.pdf](http://omarkhan.me/cv.pdf)

Email: omar@omarkhan.me

------
calebisstupid
Location: Nashville/Franklin, TN

Remote: not interested

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies/Skills: Android, operations, contracts, sales, growth,
acquisitions

Current Role: I am an operations executive at a 100+ person development
company

Resume: please email if interested

Email: hamilwc@gmail.com

------
imagination
Location: Chicago,IL USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML,CSS,Javascript,AngularJS,NodeJS,Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV: [http://www.keithgordon.co](http://www.keithgordon.co)

Email: keith (at) keiththecomputerguy.com

------
desuq
Location: Michigan, Harper Woods

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Java, Swift

Resume: stackoverflow.com/cv/bfalk

Email: bfalk@umich.edu

Junior college student looking for an internship or junior position in the
listed languages, special interest in Mobile Development

------
macrose
Location: Kenya

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails
    
      Résumé/CV: http://roselynemakena.github.io/
    
      Email: webtoxxic@gmail.com

------
sheraz
Location: Stockholm

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: docker, devops, python, javascript, ansible, azure, django,
react, react-native

Resume/CV: [http://www.m3b.net](http://www.m3b.net)

Email: available from my site

------
mud_dauber
3-time technical product manager.

Location: Austin, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Eventually

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/zrbofau](http://tinyurl.com/zrbofau)

Technologies: semiconductor, Ruby/Rails, Python, R

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

------
mfe
Location: Fort Lauderdale, FL

Remote: No preference

Willing to relocate: Yes, advance necessary.

Technologies: .NET, python, DML, DDL, SCMs, XML, Web, CLI

Resume: Email for resume, can be reached on linkedin as well.

Email: michael x estrada at gma1l (dot) com (.=)

------
wordpressdev
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.kashifaziz.me](http://www.kashifaziz.me)

Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India.

Remote: No preference.

Willing to relocate: Yes (need a work visa), depends on the location.

Technologies: Cocoa, Cocoa-Touch, Objective-C, Swift. Extensive understanding
of Apple Developer platforms, and design guidelines (as a software-developer).
Good command over UNIX command line and shell-scripting (Bash), version
control with git/svn. Familiarity with Python, Javascript. Fast learner and
always ready to learn a new technology stack.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/nimeshneema](https://github.com/nimeshneema),
please email for full resume.

Email: nimeshneema at gmail dot com

------
hncurator
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Content curator for your website, blog, newsletter or other.
Available to work on your projects part-time, piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
cgraham1834
Location: Birmingham, AL

Remote: YES (previous Remote experience)

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Objective-C, Swift

Resume/CV:www.linkedin.com/in/cory-graham-140a4a132

Email:cgraham1834@gmail.com

------
vidoc
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: yes, prefer in-office if the commute is short

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C, Go, Linux and a lot more FLOSS

Résumé/CV: upon request since 1998

Email: aGlyZW1lQGJlbm9pc3QubmFtZQo=

------
arc_of_descent
Hello,

    
    
      * Location: Mumbai, India
      * Remote: Yes
      * Willing to relocate: Within India
      * Technologies: Linux, Perl, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, Go, 
        React, webpack
      * Résumé/CV: http://lickcreator.com/rohan_tm_cv.pdf
      * Email: rohan dot almeida at gmail.com
    

I have 15 years experience working as a full stack web developer. Very
passionate about creating quality software, and I really enjoy programming.
Please check the links to my code samples which are included in my resume.
Thanks!

~~~
nimeshneema
Nice profile and portfolio.

------
renee1
Full Stack Web Developer

Location: Boston/San Francisco Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Java, Python Email: reneehn0@gmail.com

------
conkerer

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python/C++, Matlab/Mathematica, Unity
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/juliusbc
      Email: jbchuan2 (at) illinois.edu
    

Recent Physics/CS grad, years of experience leading small teams both in person
and remotely, academically and professionally. Lots of experience with VR and
AR in Unity, and backend/security work.

------
svaj
Location: RDU ( Durham, NC, USA )

Remote:YES YES YES!

Willing to relocate: To certain places (OR, CO, WA)

Technologies: Python, PHP, AWS, Docker, git, etc.

Résumé/CV: www.svajlenka.com

Email: chris@svajlenka.com

------
lormayna
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depending to opportunity

Technologies: Networking (BGP, OSPF, STP, Cisco, Juniper, Mikrotik, etc.),
Python, Linux.

Résumé/CV: On demand

Email: lormayna@gmail.com

------
ruanmartinelli
brazil

remote, yes

relocate, no

technologies: nodejs + rest api design + software architecture

resume/cv: [https://br.linkedin.com/in/ruan-
martinelli-a947941a](https://br.linkedin.com/in/ruan-martinelli-a947941a)

email: martinelliruan+hn@gmail.com

------
Lawani1
Location:Nigeria

Remote:yes

Willing to relocate:depends on location

Technologies: NodeJS,java,AngularJS,PHP

Resume/CV: www.lawaniabdulrasaq.com

Email: sheunvi@gmail.com

------
agya
Location : Bay Area

Remote: Looking only for remote work

Technologies: Grails

email: grails at jquantum

------
sneha0298
Plivo | Bangalore, India (YCombinator-2012 Batch)

Plivo was founded in 2011 by Mike and Venky and was part of YCombinator batch
of 2012. Plivo is a fast-growing cloud telephony startup from Silicon Valley,
backed by the same investors as Skype, Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Lyft and
Airbnb. Our technology and customer-centric commitment has made us a leading
company in our industry. With over 40,000 customers in over 200+ countries,
our profitable business model has helped us continue to scale exponentially
year after year. Whatsapp, Netflix, CallRail, Mozilla, Zomato are our much
valued customers (to name a few).

TECH STACK WE USE: Golang, Django, Flask, Redis, memcache, Postgres, Celery,
Dynamo DB, Hadoop, SNS/SQS, AWS lambda, Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH, SIP,
WebRTC, Linux, Android, iOS, Git, AWS, Docker.

OPEN POSITIONS: 1\. Data Analytics Lead
([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-data-analytics-
lead](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-data-analytics-lead))

2\. Tech Lead- API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-
api](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-api))

3\. Core Engineer - SMS ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-
sms](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-sms))

4\. Sr. User Experience Designer ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-143056-sr-
user-experience-des...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-143056-sr-user-
experience-des...))

5\. Senior Web Engineer - API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-
web-engineer-ap...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-
ap...))

6\. Product Manager ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-
manager](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-manager))

7\. Senior DevOps ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-59035-senior-
devops](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-59035-senior-devops))

8\. Content Marketer ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-151689-content-
marketer](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-151689-content-marketer))

Please visit our website for more details about Plivo and the open positions.
Web: [https://www.plivo.com/](https://www.plivo.com/) You can apply for the
jobs online and in case of any queries please contact shreya@plivo.com/
sneha@plivo.com

------
rsmsky1
Location: Boston, MA Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: Java,
Python, Web Github: www.github.com/rm51 Email: rm97851 at gmail.com

Senior Java, Python developer with extensive experience in web applications,
including front-end code

